#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-03
<phillw> flexiondotorg: are you over seeing lubuntu 14.04.3 whilst Walter is on holiday?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Nope. I'm on Jury Service :-(
<phillw> hmm, this could be 'interesting'.
<flexiondotorg> So the QA tracker can still be completed.
<phillw> ahh, well, I'll get testing... as to who marks things ready for release is a bridge to be crossed on Thursday.
<flexiondotorg> But infinity will need to be informed for any ISO rebuilds or when the images are "ready".
<flexiondotorg> infinity in #ubuntu-release is who you need. That is Adam conrad who is doing the release engineering.
<phillw> not sure if me and infinity are on speaking terms.... I'll try and find a go between
<phillw> ianorlyn: ping
<phillw> he he.... trusty-alternate 64bit  has changed a lot.. only 7.8% is still applicable for 14.04.3 !!
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Perhaps Laney?
<phillw> I'll rope in rafael if needed, he is lubuntu TL for art / icons etc. and is a ubuntu member.
<phillw> mean while, I'll get to testing!
<ianorlyn> yeah although I think I may have deja-vu with a touchpad issue like I had in 14.04.2
<phillw> ianorlyn: is there a bug number for that?
<phillw> I'm just kicking off the 1st alternate 64 bit test
<ianorlyn> bug 1481104
<ubot93> bug 1481104 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid (Ubuntu) "synaptics does not load in live session for my laptop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481104
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-04
<phillw> flexiondotorg: f.y.i. wxl is back tonight :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-05
<phillw> rafaellaguna you need someone to KB you from here, I'm not a mod
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-06
<phillw> hi wxl I've just sent an email.... decision time :)
<wxl> does anyone remember where the seeds are under version control?
<wxl> i can find the current copies and i note there's a change aug 4 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.trusty/
<krytarik> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.trusty
<phillw> wxl: Never been involved with that to that depth, what is seeded is set by Julien
<phillw> I'm not sure if anyone else has commit privs to the seed area.
<phillw> (for lubuntu)
<wxl> working on this at #ubuntu-devel if anyone wants to come
<wxl> also just emailed about it
<wxl> but
<wxl> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.trusty/revision/296
<wxl> that's the problem child
<phillw> wxl: I'm not welcome on there.... Soz, you're on your own :/
<phillw> rafaellaguna: your cloak is not being applied correctly ... go check your settings!!!!
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<wxl> oh man i have the worst splinter
<wxl> where is ppc for trusty btw? sigh
<wxl> i guess that one's out?
<rafaellaguna> everything looks fine here, phillw
<phillw> wxl: it was out at 14.04.1
<phillw> (18:00:42) rafaellaguna [~rafaellag@184.Red-83-45-201.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net] entered the room.
<phillw> (18:00:42) rafaellaguna left the room (quit: Changing host).
<phillw> (18:00:42) rafaellaguna [~rafaellag@ubuntu/member/rafaellaguna] entered the room.
<phillw> rafaellaguna: do not call me a liar ^^^^
<wxl> phillw: oh right i forgot
<rafaellaguna> well, it is now, phillw :)
<wxl> i should make a wiki to document all the weird exceptions
<rafaellaguna> wxl, again, every single comment to Lubuntu mailing list is awaiting approval?
<wxl> argh
<wxl> 1s
<krytarik> !doublejoin | rafaellaguna
<ubot93> rafaellaguna: Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<phillw> wxl: we have one already
<wxl> phillw: where?
<rafaellaguna> thanks ubot93, I will
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> oh that yes :)
<wxl> i meant kind of a running thing but that's fine
<phillw> it holds 14.04, 14.04.1 etc
<phillw> wxl: no way can we split, as cdimage works that way.
<wxl> phillw: that's fine. i meant something different anyways
<phillw> krytarik: thanks
<krytarik> phillw: Sure.
<phillw> wxl: okies ... been few testers for 14.04.3 - but, it is not going to be CD sized and tested by cut off.... So, it's for you to make the call and we move to 14.04.04 with no alternates and look after the desktop ISOs...
<wxl> yep
<rafaellaguna> krytarik, you're very kind. But I'll try logging in with another app with native SASL support.
<wxl> krytarik: hm?
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> #ubuntu-release
<krytarik> lol
<wxl> sorry krytarik
 * wxl hands his head in shame
<tsimonq2> Ok, I have a question. On this page: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/341/builds/95070/testcases, I am the only person who tested the packages! What is the reasoning for this? Does nobody focus on the packaging QA for Lubuntu?
<wxl> i could get rid of some of these  * Languages: zh-hans hu bn sv ar fi hi el ca da hi
<tsimonq2> wxl: On this page: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/341/builds/95070/testcases, I am the only person who tested the packages! What is the reasoning for this? Does nobody focus on the packaging QA for Lubuntu?
<phillw> tsimonq2: please do not repeat yourself
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> I am just really confused
<wxl> tsimonq2: currently no, but i'd love to have it done, so keep on it!
<tsimonq2> I can't until Sunday, but as long as there is nobody working on this(and even if attention is attracted to it), I will continue!
<wxl> tsimonq2: would it be too much of a pain for you to post a message to the list pointing out this?
<phillw> wxl: there is an email floating around about the removal of a 'bit' that supports jp language support... but rafael is more familiar with it... Not even sure if 14.04 or 15.04 or 15.10 !!!! I just know it is not RHEL v6 and RHEL v7 realted !!
<tsimonq2> See, I am a teen, and my parents are divorced, so my wily machine is at my mothers and I go by her on Sunday. If only there was another person to help...
<tsimonq2> I will!
<tsimonq2> Totally!
<wxl> much appreciated tsimonq2 !
<tsimonq2> What is the email address again?
<tsimonq2> wxl:
<wxl> tsimonq2: lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<phillw> wxl: that has got to be the worst posting of a ML in recent history... Rafael has already told you that every thing is going into the moderation queue :( :(
<phillw> Including mine
<wxl> phillw: those are fixed now finally, but you guys did not use your usual emails, os you can't exactly blame me for that :)
<phillw> wxl: then possibly ask tsimonq2 to join the lubuntuqa mailing list? spamming users with requests on test cases seems to me a rather stupid thing to do..... but, that is just IMHO, boss :)
<wxl> phillw: he's already on it
<tsimonq2> phillw: wxl: I haven't sent it yet...do you have any other suggestions phillw?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> wxl when you want
<phillw> tsimonq2: wxl is TL on here, we are is minions :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do YOU have any other suggestions? I will send it within 2 minutes otherwise...
<phillw> tsimonq2: but joining the lubuntu-qa ML I think would be a good idea... But, the boss has to approve that :)
<tsimonq2> I already have...
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I got the emails about the alternate .isos
<wxl> melodie: you can find this info on the iso tracker, but it does fit on 800. the amd is 727, so not sure if it would work with overburn
<wxl> tsimonq2: just send it
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sent
<wxl> rec'd
<krytarik> wxl: I suggest creating 'lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com', and moving to there - more open to the wider community.
<wxl> krytarik: well technically there's lubuntu-qa on launchpad
<krytarik> wxl: "Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list."
<tsimonq2> wxl: I joined lubuntu-qa on launchpad about a half an hour ago :P
<phillw> krytarik: to many mailing lists is too confusing.
<krytarik> phillw: Hence I said 'move' it.
<phillw> krytarik: as QA == devel
<rafaellaguna> krytarik, using a higher delay now. also autologin isn't recommended, right?
<phillw> krytarik: no, QA / testing is humans ... devel is the people we keep in darkened cellars coding :D :D
<krytarik> rafaellaguna: You mean auto join - why not?
<phillw> rafaellaguna: you came in cloaked
<tsimonq2> phillw: lol
<krytarik> rafaellaguna: I mean, I've not enabled it for most channels myself, but...
<tsimonq2> phillw: I might join that in the future
<rafaellaguna> krytarik, some say the autologin could work before the identify command or the SASL connection.
<tsimonq2> phillw: :P
<rafaellaguna> then the double login appears
<melodie> wxl but it does fit on 800 : this you can provide as information along with "dvd" and "live usb" (referring to your mail on the mailing list)
<wxl> yep melodie
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2015-August/009865.html
<tsimonq2> wxl
<wxl> of course it can't be assumed that everyone has a 800
<wxl> tsimonq2: shoot i told you the wrong place. that's fine but it should go to qa :/
<tsimonq2> email address?
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> Done
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am not seeing it in the archives...
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> tsimonq2: you sent to the launchpad list? if so it takes a little bit
<tsimonq2> I am here: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/
<tsimonq2> lol ok that explains it
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu lists is usually instant
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> just got it
<tsimonq2> cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not in the archives yet...:P
<wxl> i know
<wxl> blame it on python
<tsimonq2> wxl: And can somebody fix this goshdarn mini.iso problem with Lubuntu!
<wxl> tsimonq2: which is that?
<tsimonq2> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg05244.html
<wxl> this has to do with the mini.iso?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or rather this: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg05247.html
<tsimonq2> with the alternate .iso
<tsimonq2> ask phillw
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah we're not getting alternates for trusty
<wxl> probably won't at all
<wxl> it's a problem that the release team needs to fix and they haven't had time
<wxl> perhaps it will get done by .5 :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sorry...what do you mean by .5?
<wxl> tsimonq2: 14.04.5, the last point update for trusty
<tsimonq2> wxl: HA, you already have it for .2, why wait all that time?(or was it a joke, in which case, I get it)
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's just a matter of needing someone else's help that has limited time
<wxl> tsimonq2: the fact that we're the only flavor providing alternates does not help
<tsimonq2> Then we should have our own guy...
<tsimonq2> Because that just sucks
<wxl> true but finding the extra bodies is a problem
<tsimonq2> Good point
<tsimonq2> ...
<melodie> <wxl> of course it can't be assumed that everyone has a 800 || they are less expensive to buy than DVD's generally.
<tsimonq2> Mailing lisits?
<tsimonq2> idk
<wxl> melodie: true, but that doesn't mean anything. some people are just lazy :)
<tsimonq2> I will think about it...
<melodie> so sometimes it could be helfpul, at least one more choice
<tsimonq2> lol *lists
<tsimonq2> not lisits
<melodie> wxl if they are lazy, they pay someone to install for them, end of the problem.
<melodie> hi tsimonq2 I just saw your mail on the qa list : where are you from?
<tsimonq2> Green Bay, WI, USA
<melodie> ok
<tsimonq2> ANd you? :P
<melodie> WI is Wisconsin?
<melodie> south France, nearby Toulouse
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> Wow
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<melodie> :)
<tsimonq2> Anyways, this is supposed to be on-topic. If you want to talk, email me. My email is in the mailing list email. :)
<melodie> I don't
<melodie> just wanted to locate you on the map :)
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> oooh i like this guy already
<tsimonq2> Me?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> focused :)
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> ik
<tsimonq2> Again, ON-TOPIC. If you want to talk, email me and we can do a Google Hangout or whatever
<tsimonq2> :P
<melodie> it will not be necessary, but thanks for proposing
<tsimonq2> :)
<melodie> I help the lubuntu project very slightly, only when obviously people don't know and I do, which isn't that often (but might help the buddies once a while)
<melodie> if you want to just chit chat here and then, you can visit #linuxvillage
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just wondering, what do you do for Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> melodie: Cool!
<tsimonq2> Will do!
<wxl> tsimonq2: release mgr, head of qa, and a bunch of other random stuff unofficially :)
<tsimonq2> Cool
<melodie> tsimonq2 he is the manager for the versions coming out, an community manager in short
<tsimonq2> Is there any way that I can become a member of QA(or am I a member already...)?
<wxl> you already are :)
<tsimonq2> Well, cool!
<wxl> after you have some contributions under your belt, you can become an ubuntu member too
<tsimonq2> What kinds of contributions?
<wxl> then you can get a cool ubuntu email alias, IRC cloak, a certificate signed by sabdfl
<wxl> basically the membership is a recognition of continued help to the ubuntu project (of which lubuntu is a part of)
<wxl> by doing testing, etc., you're contributing
<wxl> if you help people on irc, it's contributing
<wxl> basically anything you do with the project is contributing
<wxl> unless it's not helpful :)
 * phillw dad home on flying visit.. Mum's operation has gone well.. I have to feed him and send him back to work in the morning.... 
<tsimonq2> How do I apply for something like this? And I am a teen...I can contribute in my free time but I don't want to have to spend every second of every day contributing(although I do run Lubuntu)
<wxl> tsimonq2: it doesn't mean you do everything every minute, but that you aren't just doing something once every year
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'll help get you there but meanwhile, you can start working on your membership application
<tsimonq2> wxl: Exactly...now how do I apply/what do I still need to do to be eligible?
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Can we email so we aren't flooding this chat?
<wxl> we can also go to #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<tsimonq2> I don't have my email hidden on launchpad and I used my email to talk on the mailing list...
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Going now...
<melodie> wxl Julien just answered
<melodie> fortunately I put him in copy with his other mail address in my former mail
<melodie> so you are right, you can remove the lang packs
<tsimonq2> wxl Go to the offtopic chat :P
<melodie> and also if you point me directly to the filesystem.manifest I can propose some packages to remove -which Julien can decide, of course-
<ianorlyn> wxl dialies for wiley seem not to have built
<phillw> ianorlyn: wxl there are no builds for 6th Aug... it is not a lubuntu problem.
<ianorlyn> there are for server
<phillw> server is not on the beauty parade... Just like net install (mini iso)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why hello sir. I am back!
<wxl> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey, I have my friend here by the name spencity that wants to know about what QA is and how he can contribute
<tsimonq2> wxl:
<wxl> QA is basically sorting through bugs and/or testing out new pre-releases
<wxl> how to contribute: read the wiki and go  at it :)
<tsimonq2> Can he get a link?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<wxl> np
<wxl> tell him i said thanks :)
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> And let me know if you can do a hangout later
<wxl> wait he's right there
<tsimonq2> Email me
<wxl> thanks spencity :)
<tsimonq2> Ok bye
<spencity> So per say would I have the ability to contribute in developing future version of Ubuntu?
<spencity> wxl:
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you give spencity an answer please :) thanks
<wxl> spencity: yes
<spencity> wxl: Thanks for the info :) !
<wxl> spencity: let me know if you need anything else
<spencity> wxl: Sure thing
<wxl> tsimonq2: you guys both in wi?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes we meet irl lol
<wxl> tsimonq2: might want to see if the WI Ubuntu LoCo is still alive http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/
<wxl> i'm also on the LoCo Council XD
<phillw> wxl: are okay with doing the update to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu for .3 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I hear that is based in Madison
<wxl> phillw: yeah i can get to that later
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh i see you're on the list!
<phillw> wxl:  thanks.. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: try to get in touch with the leaders and see if they can give you an update on what's going on with it
<wxl> tsimonq2: if they are not actively maintaining it, we can always set you up as the new leader :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ahem...well I am only a teen...but I guess :P
<tsimonq2> We are in Green Bay
<tsimonq2> And spencity leaves every so often
<phillw> wxl: stop scaring the youngsters !!!
<tsimonq2> phillw: No, it's all right
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> XD
<spencity> For the record I happen to be older than tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> by a couple months :P
<spencity> My maturity however exceeds you tsimonq2 hahah
<tsimonq2> We need to kepp ON TOPIC PEOPLE
<tsimonq2> LUBUNTU ONLY :P
<phillw> not sure.. I'm only 52 years old this year... So still a teenager (at heart)
<tsimonq2> wxl: But I wouldn't mind getting set up as the new leader if you can get that set up
<tsimonq2> phillw: LOL
<tsimonq2> XD
<spencity> At heart I feel wait... crud I feel nothing
<tsimonq2> spencity and I are old enough to be legal online(13) but not old enough to be considered an adult
<tsimonq2> ON TOPIC :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: check with the leaders first
<tsimonq2> ANYWAYS
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will
<spencity> Yes, and whomight these leaders be?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will paste a link
<tsimonq2> One sec
<tsimonq2> spencity:
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin
<tsimonq2> I will contact the owner now
<wxl> yep that
<wxl> you guys can reply back to the lococouncil
<wxl> !lococouncil
<ubot93> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> LOL and wxl is on the Loco council too
<spencity> You guys are way better than an encyclopedia lol
<tsimonq2> what a coincidence
<wxl> honestly i'm relatively new to loco council and i'm not sure if we have established any limits on age for leaders, but my guess is no
<wxl> yep there is a reason :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you check?
<wxl> tsimonq2: on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just want you to check before I send an email to Mr. Hook
<spencity> wxl: Hey as long as we can code have mature conversations, well what limit could there be?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think maturity and responsibility factor in too, spencity
<wxl> my guess is that it's not a factor, but we will see
<spencity> Yes which is indeed my point
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, I guess what I am saying is that an 8-year-old who can't do basic math shouldn't be able to run Canonical...
<wxl> tsimonq2: true, true, but someone with the drive to get people together is probably sufficient, regardless of age. good learning experience, too!
<tsimonq2> wxl: But for people like me and spencity, we can do more than basic math and we are responsible students
<tsimonq2> Yes!
<spencity> How long have you all been Ubuntu users? And lol tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> ON TOPIC spencity
<wxl> OR go to #lubuntu-offtopic
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> frankly this whole conversation is offtopic for lubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> I was just about to say that :P wxl
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> Let's go there
<spencity> I was just about to ask what we should be on topic with lol
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-07
<tsimonq2> wxl: Are you here?
<tsimonq2> phillw:
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-08
<tsimonq2> Hi wxl
<krytarik> Anyone fancy to reassign LP bug 1266138 to 'lubuntu-default-settings', and possibly fix it?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1266138 in Lubuntu Artwork "Aerosnap windows are misadjusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266138
<phillw> krytarik: have a chat with rafael
<melodie> hello, have you checked if zram-config works in lubuntu 14.04.3 ?
<phillw> melodie: I saw it being turned off at the end of a ubiquity install. So am assuming it is alive and kicking for the install :)
<melodie> I just installed bento 14.04.3 and it was not working here
<melodie> during install, not because there is 1 GB ram (which is the expected behavior above 512) but after install I thought it would work, but it doesn't
<melodie> so I am asking if you can see it running in lubuntu latest trusty
<phillw> melodie: I'll have to fire up a VM... I'm now running Wily as my production machine
<melodie> phillw ok
<melodie> I did a struggle and finally have it working after uninstalling and reinstalling in console
<melodie> tried to just reinstall in synaptic just before and that had not worked either
<melodie> I'll be back from that machine, leaving here
<ianorlin> yeah it was for the install
<ianorlin> one things about zram config on wily is bug 1458383
<ubot93> bug 1458383 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disk-utilty does not allow swapoff of zram devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458383
<ianorlin> it did in 14.04.3
<ianorlin> but not in wily and not in vivid
<ianorlin> I don't think it is init as I have an isntall that was vivid and still has the advanced options in grub to boot and it does not allow swapoff
<ianorlin> hmm wait could this be a different udisk2 version
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-09
<phillw> ianorlin: *and also for melodie when she returns. I have my 4 VM's set up... 14.04.3 32 and 64 bit and 15.10 a1 32 and 64 bit. All have 512 MB RAM and 10 GB HDD allocated to them. So, do poke me as and when you want something throwing at them.. I can increase any of them to 1GB RAM if needed.
<tsimonq2> Hi, I am running the test case for Update Manager for wily, and I cannot seem to find the Update Manager in the Lubuntu menu! The test case has no location clues whatsoever...and I always update my computer via the terminal, so can someone please tell me where the Update Manager is?
<tsimonq2> wxl phillw ianorlin Unit193 krytarik
<tsimonq2> nvm, I typed update-manager in the terminal and it worked
<wosinc> will lubuntu drop lxde and use lxqt?
<wosinc> in the next versions
<phillw> wosinc: lxde will be here for at least our 16.04 LTS... As to what 16.10 holds, that is not decided yet.
<wosinc> alright, thank you for the response
<phillw> tsimonq2: can you see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator/+bug/1474571 is solved with recent gcalc update, thanks
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1474571 in galculator (Ubuntu) "galculator segfaults in paper mode and selecting prefrences " [Medium,Confirmed]
<ianorlin> phillw that was a gnumeric update not galculator
<ianorlin> it was for the spreadsheet not the calculator
<phillw> ianorlin: nope.. it says paper mode in gcalc (View --> Paper Mode)
<ianorlin> phillw: I was talking about the update
<phillw> ianorlin: ahh, okies :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: I went SFK for a while, should I still do that? Sorry!
<tsimonq2> *AFK :P
<tsimonq2> phillw
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-08
<Mirv> can we fix lubuntu-qt-desktop somehow to not fail installing on yakkety-proposed where it depends erronously on muon-discover and muon-update which depend on plasma-discover-updated which no longer exists?
<Mirv> can I simply remove the muon transitional package dependencies for the time being? this maybe be preventing the KDE and Qt transition
<Mirv> (because lubuntu-qt-desktop becomes uninstallable)
<Mirv> a correction, muon-discover depends on existing plasma-discover but muon-updater incorrect on plasma-discover-updater
<Mirv> right, muon-updater has been completely removed in Debian already, so I think I can proceed with this and there is time to do additions regarding plasma-discover for beta 1 still
<tsimonq2> hi Mirv
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I'll talk to Julien, it'll be a few hours though
<tsimonq2> Mirv: *technically* I'm maintaining the lubuntu-qt-desktop package right now (internally delegated) so that's fine
<tsimonq2> Mirv: if anything in the future blocks something like that, merge proposals to https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.yakkety are more than welcome :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: so yes as you probably saw I pushed directly to the seed and updated meta-package. I was really hoping the big transition could happen today, but alas it seems impossible again.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: please review the change with Julien - as plasma-discover-updater is no more, please check what you want to depend on. I also later modified the muon transitional packages from plasma-discover to be just dependencies to plasma-discover instead of the now broken dependencies to plasma-discover-updater
<Mirv> tsimonq2: another thing to discuss/resolve, I bumped into bug #1559481 today and I'm not sure if it could be some sort of blocker or not - but at the very least plasma-workspace and lubuntu-default-settings can't be installed at the same time, that should be resolved. maybe rename your plasma.desktop to something else? or at least define a Breaks against plasma-workspace so they really can't be
<ubot93> bug 1559481 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-extra-sessions conflicts has a conflicting plasma.desktop file with plasma-workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559481
<Mirv> installed at the same time, but preferably so that they could be coinstalled.
<Mirv> "lubuntu-qt-desktop" is still flagged as problematic, so that's why I'm wondering if it's due to this and if it could block Qt & KDE transition even if other issues would be resolved
<Mirv> anyway, not really here now, burned out enough today and time to sleep soon :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: if lubuntu-qt-desktop is problematic, that may explain the reasons your merge proposals to cdimage and livecd have not been approved. possibly.
<Mirv> tsimonq2: btw, bug #1496292 is starting to be really critical and it seems there was finally a decision regarding that on #ubuntu-release so it will progress this week. remains to be seen on which day.
<ubot93> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
<Mirv> the problematics with lubuntu-qt-desktop may all come down to just the packagekit 1 transition and plasma-discover, but I just note that the file conflict and co-installability problem is also critical that might be detected by some automatic test infrastructure
<tsimonq2> I'm back
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I have the Plasma desktop installed alongside LXQt, so a conflicts is simply not an option
<tsimonq2> Mirv: re: bug 1496292, thanks
<ubot93> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1496292 is a showstopper in installing lubuntu-qt-desktop\
<tsimonq2> wxl: it makes it completely uninstallable
<tsimonq2> wxl: so getting it fixed is high priority for us, so I poked him
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just subscribed the packages team so we can keep a tab on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: and re: it not being accepted because of that, the least they could do is comment on the MPs indicating so...
<wxl> tsimonq2: i don't know about you, but i've run into things before where i was going to work on it and hit a road block and just moved on to the next thing and put that other thing on the back burner.
<wxl> tsimonq2: maybe not ideal, but reasonable.
<tsimonq2> wxl: seems kind of rude, doesn't it? to at the very least not just say *something* >
<tsimonq2> s/>/?/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i wouldn't say it's rude. i'd say it's the result of having limited time and an unlimited amount of stuff to do.
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-09
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I actually now volunteered in doing the final stretch of the bug fix (apparently no-one else was immediately going to do that while there's replacing feature being worked)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: Julien linked me to a bug causing that bug re: extra plasma.desktop
<Mirv> tsimonq2: oh right, what I meant with volunteering was the packagekit related issue preventing lubuntu-qt-desktop installation. I updated the bug with the decision they made yesterday and what I landed today.
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I'm aware :)
<Mirv> ok, just repeating, so many bugs in progress :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: look at my response to bug 1559481
<ubot93> bug 1559481 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-extra-sessions conflicts has a conflicting plasma.desktop file with plasma-workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559481
<tsimonq2> :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: oh, that's unfortunate bug! hardcoding names like that..
<tsimonq2> Mirv: I wonder if a workaround to lubuntu-default-settings could be done
<tsimonq2> Mirv: maybe something in the rules file that creates a symlink if that file doesn't exist
<tsimonq2> **shrug
<tsimonq2> **shrug*
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I guess you could do in lubuntu-extra-sessions.postinst something like if [ -f /file/name ] ; then ln -s ... hackish but at least package manager wouldn't blow up
<tsimonq2> Mirv: my question is, would it be worth it to do the quick fix now and revert it later, or wait on that fix until casper is good to go?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I don't really know, but I guess anything would be better than breaking people's package management. even if you would do a hack like that, it wouldn't be tracked by package management so installing plasma-workspace would still work for people who want plasma-workspace
<Mirv> tsimonq2: but the type of hack is probably mostly up to you to think through, as you know the sddm / sessions issue the best
<tsimonq2> Mirv: no I don't, all I know is what Julien linked to me in that bug report :P
<yofel> o.O
 * tsimonq2 waves to yofel 
<yofel> o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: any opinion on the above bug reports?
<yofel> well, I have a slightly wtf opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1582270
<yofel> but as long as that is there, the symlink sounds reasonable
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1582270 in casper (Ubuntu) "sddm only works if plasma.desktop is in /usr/share/xsessions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * yofel wonders if there's anything else that has plasma hardcoded
<tsimonq2> yofel: but then Lubuntu can't be installed alongside Kubuntu if the user decides to use SDDM, and that's not okay.
 * tsimonq2 blames the KDE team :P
<yofel> I'll blame jr as casper is ubuntu integration :/
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> Mirv: is that a fix I see? :O
 * tsimonq2 wonders what else needs to be done
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> trying: calibre
<tsimonq2> skipped: calibre (35, 152, 153) got: 269+0: a-62:a-30:a-32:i-32:p-36:p-31:s-46 * amd64: calibre, calibre-bin, lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> so calibre breaks calibre?
<tsimonq2> that's why it's not migrating?
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> oic I think this is it
<tsimonq2> yofel, Mirv: what's up with qtbase-abi-5-5-1 ? multiple packages are uninstallable because of missing this
<tsimonq2> Package qtbase-abi-5-5-1 is a virtual package provided by: libqt5core5a 5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu2~2 [Not candidate version]
<tsimonq2> E: Package 'qtbase-abi-5-5-1' has no installation candidate
<yofel> tsimonq2: qtbase-abi-5-6-1 should be done in yakkety-proposed AFAIK. Now everything is stuck on packagekit I think (thanks to plasma-discover)
<tsimonq2> yofel: so that should be fixed soon?
<yofel> from what I gathered in -release, yes
<tsimonq2> yofel: when did that conversation happen?
<yofel> tsimonq2: yesterday evening
 * tsimonq2 looks
<acheronuk> this fixes I think? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.279
<yofel> that was one of the necessary pieces at least
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, yofel: bug 1496292 is tracking that
<ubot93> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
 * tsimonq2 thinks
<acheronuk> yep, I saw those fix 'committed/released' this afternoon
<tsimonq2> the sooner this is handled, the sooner lubuntu-qt-desktop is installable, the sooner we get images :D
<yofel> .. the sooner I can install it on my EeePC ^^
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-10
<Mirv> yofel: tsimonq2: if you're interested in the wonderful world of yakkety-proposed, everything (Qt, KDE, packagekit, lubuntu..) is now hanging on vlc no-change rebuild failing on s390x and ffmpeg no-change rebuild failing on armhf
<Mirv> there may be other things too but those at least
<Mirv> everything is linked to every other transition, it's painful
 * acheronuk got thoroughly lost reading about that in -release
 * Mirv also has now reached limits of what he can decipher to be the remaining problem points (with 100% certainty)
<Mirv> but at least I've done absolutely everything I can, now
<acheronuk> updated vlc building, though not sure if that is a 'fix' or not https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/2.2.4-3ubuntu2
<Mirv> it might be, I think it's an attempt
<Mirv> for ffmpeg I haven't heard anything other than "damn, it works on porter box" or something like that
<Mirv> but it's a test related, so I'm now privately trying out a build with tests disabled for armhf, and if that succeeds for all architectures I'll ask if it'd be acceptable to copy to archives for noe
<Mirv> now
<wxl> ok, meeting soon.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Aug 10 18:00:29 2016 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic:
<wxl> ok, anyone here? :)
<wxl> ok well i'll just wait and hopefully someone shows up. if not, i'll just rattle off something at the end so at least we have it on record!
<q345554876> I this see not first time when update. I did not change grub settings. I've seen  this and on xu. I no see problems in the work of grub. The creation of the grub config file. Warning: https://www.cubbyusercontent.com/pl/screenshot.1.png/_73537bf1bc4f4a069077d0c0eb895b55 Lubuntu on virtualbox
<wxl> q345554876: we're in the middle of a meeting here (admittedly a quiet one). see #lubuntu for support.
<wxl> well, since no one is here, i'll make a few reports just for the public record
<wxl> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic: QA
<wxl> thanks to everyone's help, we got the point releases of trusty and xenial out
<wxl> the yakkety beta 1 milestone is going to start testing 23 august and due on 25 august
<wxl> #topic Donation area
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic: Donation area
<wxl> i have inquired with the software freedom law center to try to figure out what it would take to create a lubuntu foundation, much liike there is an lxde foundation, with the express interest of making this be the official legal entity of the lubuntu team and thereby allowing us to take donations. i have not heard back from them, so will be following up shortly.
<wxl> #topic Wiki/Docs
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic: Wiki/Docs
<wxl> tsimonq2 has taken it upon himself to restart the lubuntu manual project, but this time using sphinx.
<wxl> the goal is to get the manual built and ready for yakkety hopefully. tsimonq2 is pretty dedicated to the project but could use all the help he can get.
<wxl> the announcement that he made should cover the details on participating: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-August/000712.html
<wxl> meanwhile, we could really use someone to be team leader. someone who can drive the vision of the team and organize help. if anyone is interested, please get in touch at lubuntu-admins@lists.launchpad.net
<wxl> #topic Website
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic: Website
<wxl> i'm sure you've noticed there's been quite a bit of fervor regarding the confusion between the two websites, lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net.
<wxl> there's a bug report that pretty much summarizes what's been going on to try to solve it https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1608306
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress]
<wxl> we are in contact with the ubuntu community council to discuss the issue further. as more is known, it will be revealed.
<wxl> #topic Miscellany
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting | Current topic: Miscellany
<wxl> anything else, anyone?
<wxl> ok then :)
<wxl> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Beta 1 milestone starts 23 August) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Aug 10 19:06:21 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-08-10-18.00.moin.txt
<tsimonq2> wxl: yay, missed the meeting :(
<tsimonq2> Mirv: thanks, please, keep me updated :)
<ianorlyn> anythin improtant I missed in the meeting
<wxl> nothing you don't know, ianorlyn. i reported a couple things i know about. no one else showed.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-11
<Mirv> tsimonq2: yofel: acheronuk: we're done! except for the fact that it doesn't migrate... I hope the western timezones could figure out why.
<Mirv> anyway I wonder if lubuntu-qt-desktop could work now regardless? maybe not because of the Qt migration, but the click migrated to release pocket, and the lubuntu-meta already a few days ago.
<Mirv> (my only yakkety installation is now running fully proposed..)
<tsimonq2> I tried last night
<acheronuk> Mirv: I am in awe of your patience
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-qt-desktop installs fine! :D
<tsimonq2> yeah, thanks a lot Mirv :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: I've had good practice in patience with the previous Qt migrations..
<Mirv> tsimonq2: nice! some progress at least even if all of Qt and KDE is outdated.
<tsimonq2> now we just need infinity to approve the two MPs adding the LXQt ISO that have gotten no response for two weeks... :/
<tsimonq2> or at least glance at them
<tsimonq2> yes Mirv :)
<wxl> maybe you should specifically ask him for the review
<wxl> like on the mp
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-12
<tsimonq2> wxl: merged! \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/livecd-rootfs/lubuntu-next-image/+merge/301202
<tsimonq2> wxl: one down, one to go :)
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i didn't even see the response
<wxl> slangasek got sick of waiting on infinity and just did it? :)
<tsimonq2> XD yep
<wxl> daang
<wxl> i have to say it's rather strange
<wxl> adam is usually very on top of things
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> wxl: we even get our own version XD 2.423
<wxl> oooooh
<tsimonq2> !info livecd-rootfs yakkety
<ubot93> livecd-rootfs (source: livecd-rootfs): construction script for the livecd rootfs. In component main, is optional. Version 2.422 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 329 kB
<tsimonq2> wxl: we just have to wait :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: what happens when the images are spun up? do you think it would be good to announce something?
<wxl> tsimonq2: get all the testcases taken care of
<wxl> tsimonq2: then start testing!
<wxl> tsimonq2: then finalize the choices on applications
<wxl> tsimonq2: make new testcases
<wxl> tsimonq2: test more
<wxl> tsimonq2: then make it lubuntu :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: we also need to discuss what to do with lxde. i mean we shouldn't really do two images. i don't think. maybe we should have lubuntu-lxde-core/desktop? i don't know. more thinking here.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: the question is, will LXQt be *default* for 16.10 or will we just have an extra LXQt set of images?
<tsimonq2> wxl: our plan was the latter, right?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i suspect the latter. we have a lot of work to do still.
<wxl> i think decisions on the applications alone will take us a whole cycle.
<wxl> like seriously.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: let me whip up a step-by-step proposal detailing our transition to LXQt. Then, if you like it and the rest of the team likes it, we can refer to it in the future.
<tsimonq2> wxl: and it will at least be a for-sure roadmap
<wxl> tsimonq2: sounds good. would be nice in the form of a blueprint. there's probably already one there you can just edit
<tsimonq2> wxl: good idea
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think you should put a date on there for people to refer to. maybe i'm stepping out here, but i'd advise putting 17.10 as the plan.
<wxl> tsimonq2: as i don't necessarily support the notion of releasing new features in an LTS and it's too late for 16.10
<tsimonq2> wxl: why not 17.04?
<wxl> tsimonq2: new features in an LTS can be a problematic matter. people depend on an LTS being absolutely rock solid. if we're not 100% sure of that, it will create a riot.
<tsimonq2> wxl: 17.04 is not an LTS...
<wxl> izznot?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> it's not :)
<wxl> yeah right
<wxl> derp
<tsimonq2> wxl: 18.04 is, :P
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe :)
<wxl> so yes maybe 17.04 might be good. if we can make it there.
<tsimonq2> alright I'll plan this out
<wxl> i think it will take us several weeks just to figure out each application. i'm not freaking kidding.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: so for a work item, do you think it would be smart or excessive to specify a work item for each LXQt blueprint we have?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i kind of think so.
<tsimonq2> wxl: E: Invalid option. Please specify either "smart" or "excessive"
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> smart
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: is there any specific order we should decide on things, and if so, what do you suggest?
<tsimonq2> (applications for LXQt)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm not sure it matters too much. but if we get the "easy" ones first it might allow us to test them while we work on the "hard" ones (like the browser)
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: so there's "Approved" and "Discussion" blueprints
<tsimonq2> wxl: we only need to decide on "Discussion" ?
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes, but i didn't think we had decided on ANY :O
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next
<wxl> soooo might want to run those past gilir to be sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: well obviously LXQt :P
<wxl> bah launchpad's updating
<tsimonq2> not for me...
<wxl> now it works
<wxl> ugh all those should be renamed to z-series then i guess
<tsimonq2> wxl: but what about Discussion/Approved
<tsimonq2> s/Approved/Approved?/g
<wxl> assume that approved is approved but check with gilir for certainty
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm struggling, what should I start with, and given the blueprint's current status, what's the due date
<tsimonq2> s/date/date?/g grrrrrr
<wxl> like i said
<wxl> start with the easy stuff :)
<wxl> your guess is as good as mine, really
<tsimonq2> well you said browser is hard
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> yeah there's that
<tsimonq2> wxl: due date?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, we'd HOPE to do z cycle, eh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: well are we going to allocate a week or two for each or are we going to set one due date for all?
<wxl> well at this point let's make a proposal based on what we think is best
<wxl> i think if we give us a week or so it gives us time to argue it and the ability to focus on just one thing at a time
<wxl> we can use it as an opportunity to get the community to engage
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> we need to submit the proposal to the community and make sure they accept it, too
<wxl> so we need to be willing to change it
<wxl> and of course we need gilir's backing
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> lunch
<tsimonq2> me too :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: so Julien responded
<tsimonq2> wxl: he said: "It was approved at some point, but if you have a better idea, you can add it to the discussion"
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also asked him about the poll, he said that he can't look now, but he'll let me know later
<tsimonq2> wxl: slangasek approved and the crontab is in production!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> hey yofel, LXQt image gets generated tomorrow! \o/
<yofel> \o/
<tsimonq2> I remember you saying something about that...
<tsimonq2> thought I would let you know :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-13
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have an idea
<tsimonq2> wxl: for Beta 1, I'm willing to make a video detailing the changes and talking about our progress with LXQt etc.
<wxl> cool
<wxl> if we get anywhere :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did it for Alpha 2, but I didn't put it with the announcement, I released it on my own
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-14
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: some good stuff added: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/README.md
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: ack
<tsimonq2> yofel: o/
<tsimonq2> yofel: so have you tried launching muon-discover?
<tsimonq2> yofel: lol I just faced the error you talked about in #kubuntu-devel on my VM
<yofel> btw. as valorie said, please depend on plasma-discover. muon-discover is transitional
 * yofel is installing missing qml components..
<tsimonq2> yofel: could you let me know what works after installing those?
<tsimonq2> yofel: I mean, what you installed to make it work
<yofel> sure
 * yofel stomps apport into the ground in the meanwhile
<yofel> tsimonq2: I installed this and it at least opens: qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons qml-module-qtgraphicaleffects
<tsimonq2> yofel: see clive's comments in #k-dev ?
<tsimonq2> yofel: my VM is about 5-10 mins away, try installing plasma-discover, does that work?
<yofel> that's already installed, muon-discover is a transitional package for plasma-discover
<yofel> the qml deps are something we need to add though
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> ok
<yofel> wth is kded_kcookiejar
<tsimonq2> ? lol
<tsimonq2> yofel: we should stick it in KF5Prison XD
<yofel> right, lets barcode web cookies ^^
<yofel> hm, breeze-icon-theme is installed, so why are so many icons missing
<tsimonq2> I was just thinking the same thing...
<tsimonq2> I possibly have a solution locally
<tsimonq2> hrm
<yofel> anyway, off to bed. The qml deps are in git, more debugging tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/ yofel
<tsimonq2> I'm working more on this
<tsimonq2> I want to get this good to go for Julien to bet in the archive
<clivejo> so what did I miss?
 * tsimonq2 pastebins logs for clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pgho2ldr9
<clivejo> what are you trying to do?
<clivejo> whats the goal?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: lubuntu-qt-desktop
<tsimonq2> I want to get that good to go and spotless
<clivejo> yes, its pulling in muon-discover which is no more
<clivejo> you need to update your seed
<tsimonq2> correct, and I've reported that to our dev lead
<tsimonq2> I don't have the permissions :/
<clivejo> did you try installing plasma-discover
<tsimonq2> haven't gotten to that point yet
<tsimonq2> right now I'm working to get things corrected so that lubuntu-qt-default-settings (which has all of our theming and such) is used instead of default LXQt configurations
<clivejo> I see Phil has added those QML depends
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> so that's good
<clivejo> are they hard depends?
<tsimonq2> well the QML deps are needed otherwise it's completely unusable
<clivejo> I see
<tsimonq2> I'm trying to fix lubuntu-qt-default-settings right now
<tsimonq2> it's not a thing yet, but it's in my PPA, and I'll see if Julien can merge it when it's ready
<clivejo> could you try installing plasma-discover manually?
<tsimonq2> *sigh* I can't log in at all right now because I need to fix lubuntu-qt-default-settings
<tsimonq2> (in my VM)
<clivejo> oh the sddm thing?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> it's complicated, related to bug 1387237
<ubot93> bug 1387237 in Lubuntu next "lxqt doesn't read the correct settings for multiple XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387237
<tsimonq2> ooh I figured out apt-cacher-ng from a VM
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-07
<lubot6> RoyQuintanar was removed by: RoyQuintanar
<lubot6> DarthVad3r was removed by: DarthVad3r
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @RoyQuintanar, Nooooooooooooo
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @DarthVad3r, 😢
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne @tsimonq2 massive re-merge and tweaks in artwork branch. Please test it.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23 you too! 😐
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, ack
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> OMG coding CSS makes me hungry!
<lubot6> Netkas was added by: Netkas
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Netkas, Welcome!
<lubot6> <Netkas> @tsimonq2, Thank you!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> o/ @Netkas
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-08
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Tested yesterday, so far it's good :-) Thanks :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I'll probably push it to the repo on Thursday, if nothing critical appears
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yayy!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Finally, we have real CSD / SSD support for Gnome apps. And shadows! 😊
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2  gdebi was not modified since my patch, it should be trivial to merge it
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Yes, gtk3 apps are better now :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> So can I go 2 weeks for holidays now?
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Slideshow maybe ? :-p
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😳 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Right. Prepare the app list.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Also, be ready for some widgets to look "too Ubuntu-ish". Part of the code is from Ubuntu Artwork team, bu I designed the custom shadows and Titlebars are slightly different. MAH code! 😊
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> For example, the close / min / max buttons in Unity are exactly the same ones as in Ubuntu Aardvark.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...anyway... GOOD MORNING!!! 😃
<lubot> <dualcore> @VikingRedwolf, It is 15:56 here. UTC+07.
<lubot> <acheronuk> Good <insert your time of day> 😄
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dualcore, Perfect time for a siesta 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK, please do ;)
<lubot> ShiBonCip was added by: ShiBonCip
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> https://t.co/JZOdJkxAKb
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> tg://resolve?domain=lubuntudevel
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I tweeted the link as @LubuntuOfficial a few weeks ago :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I think i added the telegram link to the website
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Not my priority right now, if people want it, my message meant that they can do it themselves :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> send me the app list!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I might disappear in the Highlands! Ness's monster could eat me!
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Look at the current ISO and you have it :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Do you plan to change the wallpaper ? Because it's probably the biggest impact on the slideshow :-/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm working on it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT! I prefer not to show wallpapers or anything else on the slideshow. I still don't know how to do it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> current one is kinda release-"neutral"
<lubot> <julienlavergne> So the slideshow can until this IMO
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Can wait
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> okies. anyway the wallpaper will be ready on Sep 1st
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Well the wallpaper is on every screenshots of the slideshow ... :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope. look closely: there's a purple / blue gradient behind the apps ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> remember when I modified it in the very last moment for Zesty? I changed the backgrounds for neutral non-release gradients
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like blurred
<lubot> <julienlavergne> That's cheating ... a bit :-) But OK :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I know 😁
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Never trust an English man!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Specially if he's an Eastender
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ☺️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Sure ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hola Simón
<lubot> <julienlavergne> The only thing I don't trust in England, it's the food ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Hola
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Why not?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne if you are in London, go to the Sherlock Holmes pub. it has a great menu. I highly recommend the Roast Beef dish.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I'm French, I have high standard for food ;-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hey, I live in Spain. me too :D
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Spain is nice for food :-) I loved the tapas in Barcelona :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> YES!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you have to come and visit me. I'll be your tourist guide in Valencia
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Thanks :-)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-09
<lubot> reamann was added by: reamann
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @reamann, Welcome!
<lubot> <reamann> Thanks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/ @reamann
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hola Simón!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ALBERTO!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😘
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ello there
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/ @ShiBonCip
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-11
<krytarik> Just as I've seen..: "[kubuntu.artful] r1383 add qupzilla to supported as now a KDE project" - http://blog.qupzilla.com/2017/08/qupzilla-is-moving-under-kde-and.html
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Konquer? No, damn, that's taken 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That doesn't matter at all/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not for us, anyways.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congrats for the Qupzilla project!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's always nice when a project gets that support.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @tsimonq2 could we get the lubuntu dev milestones ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ShiBonCip, Could you be a bit more specific as to what you mean?
<wxl> you looking for the development calendar @ShiBonCip?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> sorry i've just read the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> cmiiw, qt will be fully adopted on lubuntu 17.10
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-12
<lubot> Sam was added by: Sam
<lubot> <Sam> Hi friends!
<lubot> <Sam> You guys doing great job!
<lubot> <Sam> I installed Lubuntu LXQT version
<lubot> Its awesome to use it
<lubot> <Sam> despite some issues I encountered, still ❤ it
<lubot> <Sam> the only issue currently I have is how to connect to wi-fi
<lubot> <Sam> I found this one over the internet https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-connman-applet
<lubot> <Sam> but no idea how to build this
<lubot> <Sam> Could you tell where I can find already built applets?
<lubot> <Sam> @lubuntu_bot please, help me
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> bot please awake
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> sam is waiting
<lubot> <wxl23> You guys expect the bot to be some sort of artifical intelligence?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Sam, Remove the dhcpcd packages, on another machine download the deb files for network-manager and network-manager-gnome, transfer the files to the LXQt machine, install, reboot.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the tl;dr
<lubot> <Sam> @ShiBonCip, 😂
<lubot> <Sam> @wxl23, why not?
<lubot> <Sam> Thank you Simon!
<lubot> <Sam> I have tried as you said!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I am a bot. Problem, you hoomans?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Sam, Excellent, how did that go?
<lubot> <Sam> It worked!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Glad to hear!
<lubot> <Sam> But made new issue😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//giphy.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, hehehehehehe ._.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Sam, Oh?
<lubot> <Sam> Now I can connect through Wi-fi but, Ethernet seems not working
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Sam, O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<lubot> <Sam> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<lubot> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<lubot> auto lo
<lubot> iface lo inet loopback
<lubot> auto enp1s0
<lubot> iface enp1s0 inet dhcp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting.
<lubot> <Sam> Sorry, it seems Ethernet is working but not indicating
<lubot> <Sam> its wifi which is not working, but just indicating that its connected
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> idk
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Sorcery!
<lubot> <wxl23> Broadcom chip?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-13
<lubot> tttomat19 was added by: tttomat19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tttomat19, Welcome!
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl23, Yes, broadcom here; ie: BCM43142
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> sometimes i have to use nmcli to connect
<lubot> <wxl23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl23, thanks
<lubot> <wxl23> That's only supported by the proprietary driver which you have to explicitly install
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> noted
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> no worries
<lubot> <wxl23> That's true across all of the Ubuntu flavors and derivatives
<lubot> <wxl23> Which is to say it's not an LXQt and/or Lubuntu issue
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> noted
<lubot> <wxl23> Most distros won't ship proprietary software. That said, it's a general Linux issue
<lubot> <wxl23> Or rather an issue with Broadcom not generally supporting open source
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Sam, but i think that im facing the same problem like sam the network applet not quit intuitive because it only said connected
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> *quite
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> that's why i usually have to use nmcli rather than network applet
<lubot> <wxl23> I would expect erratic or incomplete behavior from the chip given the fact that whatever driver you might be using doesn't fully support it.
<lubot> <wxl23> What driver are you using?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> checking
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<lubot>        physical id: 0
<lubot>        bus info: pci@0000:08:00.0
<lubot>        logical name: wlan0
<lubot>        version: 01
<lubot>        capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<lubot>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.271 (r587334)
<lubot> <wxl23> Ok so you are running the right thing if you're on Xenial or later
<lubot> <wxl23> So if there is a bug, figure out how to clearly reproduce it, and then file a bug report.
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> yes 16.04
<lubot> <wxl23> In other words, you should be able to follow the exact same steps on a freshly installed system and see the exact same results
<lubot> <wxl23> It also might be wise to try a newer version and see if it has the same problem
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> 17.10 is a good start?
<lubot> <wxl23> I'm sure the applet has been updated and I know the wl driver has been
<lubot> <wxl23> Yep
<lubot> <Sam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs
<lubot> Dave K was added by: Dave K
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dave K, Welcome!
<lubot> <Dave K> Hey thanks! I was wondering where lubot was piping everything in from lol
<lubot> <drkokandy> it's been awhile since I've been actively contributing but hopefully on the "better late than never" side I thought I would try to reconnect and see whether I can be helpful now that things have calmed down in my life
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @drkokandy, Awesome :D
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG62553bd8a4ef: Fixed typos in translation for 16.04.5 Release] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG62553bd8a4ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1bfadac1e137: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1bfadac1e137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING156c3c6a6219: Make the build dependencies on libclang-dev and llvm-dev more strict (Closes…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING156c3c6a6219
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING31fda85f8ac8: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING31fda85f8ac8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING46ea2b322f58: Upload to Sid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING46ea2b322f58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc55a599f3e5b: Add a missing epoch on the b-d versions in the previous upload.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc55a599f3e5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe019c1ce8b9c: Upload to Sid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe019c1ce8b9c
<tsimonq2> wxl: yo
<wxl> hey
<tsimonq2> How ya doin?
<wxl> k busy weeke
<wxl> nd
<wxl> and now monday
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> wxl: You make any progress on Mastodon propogation etc.?
<wxl> naw, see above
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> wxl: Will you have time today?
<tsimonq2> 'cause I'm about to put out this newsletter.
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> maybe
<tsimonq2> mkay
<tsimonq2> Well lmk.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGca78846d6cf9: Publish the 8th weekly newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGca78846d6cf9
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-8/
<wxl> tsimonq2: ok working on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanks man.
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you want to support masto -> twitter?
<wxl> i mean i know we don't do much, but in case?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't ever put anything on Masto, so that's up to you.
<wxl> ok, i'll leave it
<wxl> do we want RTs/quotes/boosts synced or just actual fresh posts/
<tsimonq2> Everything.
<wxl> should be done
<wxl> give it a go
<tsimonq2> Hm, I just have to think of something to tweet... XD
<wxl> i'm going to announce on masto that we're syncing back and forth
<wxl> so don't do that :)
<tsimonq2> OK :)
<wxl> insane
<tsimonq2> wxl: ECHAN
<wxl> what's the limit on twitter? 140?
<wxl> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Nah, they increased it recently to 280 or something.
<wxl> i love how the limit on mastodon.technology is 512
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<wxl> i think soc.ialis.me is 2000 last time i checked
<tsimonq2> Also, ever since this Spanish group's gotten going, I've seen a loooot more Twitter engagement.
<tsimonq2> I think it's great.
<tsimonq2> And if you look in the latest newsletter, we have more people in the Spanish group now than we do in here on Telegram. :D
<wxl> wow
<wxl> do we have an instagram to add?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We do.
<wxl> cuz moa does work with that
<tsimonq2> https://www.instagram.com/lubuntu_os/
<tsimonq2> Raf has the details.
<wxl> someone would have to send that my way
<tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf
<tsimonq2> Please do the thing :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#947
<tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> i think he can just go to moa.party and log in with twitter credentials and then add insta
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG064e80260587: Fix bullet point spacing.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG064e80260587
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd85a87cdb0e1: Import the taking a new direction post.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd85a87cdb0e1
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG3efef663c1e7: Spanish translation for Newsletter #8] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG3efef663c1e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7e7c71bd7430: Add taking-a-new-direction to the post list, and add a newline.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7e7c71bd7430
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGba109351cfb3: Fix Spanish 8th newsletter formatting.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGba109351cfb3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG9c6953d44088: Fix more formatting.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG9c6953d44088
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG91474688ced9: Last round?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG91474688ced9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG4be75078a332: Always one more thing...] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG4be75078a332
<lubot5> <VikingRedwolf> What do you require on Instagram?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Credentials.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG28fc0b2e1ea2: Start the ninth newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG28fc0b2e1ea2
<lubot5> Dario De La Puente was added by: Dario De La Puente
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Hello
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hello!
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> This group is for help desk users or only development?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> 😊
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Dario De La Puente, Only development.
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Ok, Sorry
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> What channel for help/support?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1ELAZusx_9mFamoScg
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> 🤙🏻
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That invite link is going to change soon, by the way.
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Thanks Simon
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I've been meaning to make that channel public, but I haven't had the chance.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's existed for a while now.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that's not bridged is it?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It is.
<wxl> oh whoa you got permission?
<Unit193> Why not debridge it for now, then?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED28b747572311: software-properties-kde -> software-properties-qt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED28b747572311
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe588d28dc93f: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe588d28dc93f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE8f118d47ea05: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE8f118d47ea05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE8a96f28ff40b: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-3 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE8a96f28ff40b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE20228066f2cd: fribidi: update for version 1.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE20228066f2cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE0b4534610948: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE0b4534610948
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE22f1417e707d: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-3 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE22f1417e707d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE19f9b06fde8e: qt: fix build against Qt 5.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE19f9b06fde8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9b2bf416961a: Import changes made on prod.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9b2bf416961a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO605e65df66ad: Add lxqt-config to the whitelist.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO605e65df66ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3c7d00623db7: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3c7d00623db7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING540ecebb1951: Demote qt5-style-plugins to a Suggests, because some of the themes are not…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING540ecebb1951
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa34837de8224: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa34837de8224
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1786337 Debian bug 905796
<ubot93> Bug 1786337 in python-phabricator (Ubuntu Cosmic) "diffusion.querycommits deprecated in favor of diffusion.commit.search which support hasn't been merged for yet" [High, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786337
<ubot93> Debian bug 905796 in python-phabricator "Please add patch supporting diffusion.commit.search" [Important, Open] https://bugs.debian.org/905796
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1540
<ubot93> Issue 1540 in lxqt/lxqt "Row height and window size changes while choosing themes in lxqt-config" [Closed]
<tsimonq2> That means I'm going to split the style package up into separate binaries and then make the existing binary package a metapackage.
<wxl> oh fun
<wxl> i kind of agree with agaida's thinking: leave it alone, but i also understand your concern. 
<wxl> omg i think i just agreed with agaida. what's this world coming to? :)
<tsimonq2> If people want blackberry themes, they can install them; just like people can install GNOME if they want to.
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot5> BaleshSrle was added by: BaleshSrle
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE06809a6be188: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE06809a6be188
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEbf6e1801b321: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEbf6e1801b321
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe5e8cdf1ab09: Add the ability to set GTK themes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe5e8cdf1ab09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEc2468dad63ab: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEc2468dad63ab
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1027694609101725697
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd38ace32eff7: Update the seed and upload to Ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd38ace32eff7
<wxl> https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100522821136842912 :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> btw i didn't notice this before but tusky does multi-accounts so i have @lubuntu@mastodon.technology running on the phone
<tsimonq2> ooh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-10
<tsimonq2> wxl: k so I think I have this worked out...
<tsimonq2> I'm writing a module for Calamares which does autoselecting of a mirror based on locale.
<tsimonq2> All I have to do is test it now... :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS836221931478: Initial automirror module.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS836221931478
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb798b3f55c8e: Fix missing indent.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb798b3f55c8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8236b6ad920e: Move the sources into the Python file for now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8236b6ad920e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSba78fcd55a91: Also replace DATE.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSba78fcd55a91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE0f0fcbf1643c: DSC file for 1.7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE0f0fcbf1643c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE8d4d6994b844: Import patches-unapplied version 1.7 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE8d4d6994b844
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE92e443e48e7e: Import patches-applied version 1.7 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE92e443e48e7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS653fedc3b8c8: Add a calamares-settings-ubuntu-common package with an automirror module.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS653fedc3b8c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSeebe3db608cd: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSeebe3db608cd
<lynorian> tsimonq2, what do I need to do once something gets to needs fixing in launchpad I have updated it a bit ago and want that manual partitioning testcase for calamares
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Push the commit, then leave a comment on the merge request.
<lynorian> ok
<lynorian> oops did not leave comment
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS638e13824f4d: Enable automirror by default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS638e13824f4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS04e8090eaef4: Fix a typo in automirror.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS04e8090eaef4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS0cdb5a5e079e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS0cdb5a5e079e
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa2e6868a2a61: Sync default user groups with Neon.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa2e6868a2a61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSebdbcddd5164: Add a minimum password strength requirement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSebdbcddd5164
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2502b30166c4: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2502b30166c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE8fcce122b5e5: DSC file for 1.7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE8fcce122b5e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEeca68a58d995: Import patches-unapplied version 1.7 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEeca68a58d995
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEad57e9b3117f: Import patches-applied version 1.7 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEad57e9b3117f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE06a91e919f29: DSC file for 1.8] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE06a91e919f29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa7619ba27e80: Import patches-unapplied version 1.8 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa7619ba27e80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa11f515181fd: Import patches-applied version 1.8 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa11f515181fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS46b485aaa8bb: Move PCManFM-Qt's settings up a directory.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS46b485aaa8bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS17ebad49e3bd: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS17ebad49e3bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS2296c38eb5a5: Revert the last upload.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS2296c38eb5a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSec2b0aa89349: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSec2b0aa89349
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-12
<lubot5> Emilio Bono was added by: Emilio Bono
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-05
<wxl> TIL no backup codes with 2FA in phab. that means that if someone loses theirs, its on us to manually strip 2FA from their account. but how do we verify them? that's a nice security catch-22. https://secure.phabricator.com/T6549
<wxl> that said, new phone, and sadly i just discovered there's no simple backup solution in freeotp, so looks like i'm going to at least do that to my own account.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfac98585adea: Fix extraneous text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfac98585adea
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [So technically it's teward's fault], as I said before:
<lubot> <teward001> it's actually Discourse's fault
<lubot> <teward001> for using Apache under the hood
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6cec768b972: Remove extraneous backtick] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6cec768b972
<wxl> @teward001 it seems that general concept (discourse being weird because it's weird) escapes poor simon
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> case in point: backups
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe25f7f29f46d: Add how to turn off line numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe25f7f29f46d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26dea088b641: Add inertial scrolling checkbox to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26dea088b641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15d921282ad0: Reorder Files tab sentences to follow what shows on the prefrences window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15d921282ad0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl: you there?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't understand the 2nd point of your "some quibbes" from the comment on D17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And about "GoToDesktop directional", yeah, removed it from changelog
<wxl> you have:
<wxl>   * Some commented out items are removed
<wxl>    - lxpanel menu
<wxl>    - lxsession default lock
<wxl>    - calculator
<wxl>    - screenshot
<wxl> - quit
<wxl> i'm suggesting just chaging that to the first line only
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<wxl> no one really cares about things that weren't functional XD
<lubot> <lynorian> Do we actually keybind calculator to anything now?
<lubot> <lynorian> because with my new mechanical keyboard I have a calculator key for the first time
<wxl> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And about the 1st point there, "next panel" is what? Also switch desktop is in D18
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> no one really cares about things that weren't functional XD], I thought changelog should be nice and verbose?
<wxl> that's for switching between panels (weird)
<wxl>   <keybind key="C-A-Tab">
<wxl>     <action name="NextWindow">
<wxl>       <panels>yes</panels><desktop>yes</desktop>
<wxl>       <finalactions>
<wxl>         <action name="Focus"/>
<wxl>         <action name="Raise"/>
<wxl>         <action name="Unshade"/>
<wxl>       </finalactions>
<wxl>     </action>
<wxl> </keybind>
<wxl> you should seek a careful balance between saying enough but not saying too much :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh C+A+Tab ? Ah! That's actually weird only. Lite. Don't worry much.
<wxl> if we were removing something that previously was functional, even if we said we don't care about it, i'd make note of it. but if it's useless, who cares?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if we were removing something that previously was functional, even if we s …], Okay. I will write it in only one line.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Check the diff now please.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, why version no 19.10.4 ? Last one was 19.10.1 na? So shouldn't this be .2?
<wxl> looks good
<wxl> !info lubuntu-default-settings eoan
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ad257475610: Reword remember size on closing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ad257475610
<ubot93> lubuntu-default-settings (19.10.3, eoan): default settings for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Built by lubuntu-default-settings. Size 14 kB / 126 kB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> lubuntu-default-settings (19.10.3, eoan): default settings for Lubuntu. …], Ack
<wxl> you might want to read the wiki page on versions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can't do it rn. But send link anyways. Will read when free.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: sounds like you're doing it back-to-front. The way I do …], Noted. Will see what I can do.
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-versions/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<wxl> how's the xdg fix for globalkeys coming along?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Did you see T59#1772 ?
<wxl> full links might be more helpful here
<wxl> right that's what i was asking about
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> how's the xdg fix for globalkeys coming along?], Latest package builds nicely. Without patch that is. Currently downloading the patch of latest commit from 2 days ago. Which merged the required PR into master.
<wxl> okie dokie
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says patch doesnot apply
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was applying it to latest upstream release.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P23
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker right, hunk #8 failed, so you examine the files where the >>>> and <<<< markers are and fix it up manually
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: patch is telling you the file is daemon/core.cpp so you can search that for all markers and figure out a fix then remove the 'old' code plus the markers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> thanks! will check.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, why am I unable to clone rLXQT-GLOBALKEYS with ssh? It says check access rights
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2b0f606aaca: Add hide search bar by default] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2b0f606aaca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL727747d16081: Reword in quick launch to launch pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL727747d16081
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1773
<lubot> <teward001> wxl @tsimonq2 Ubuntu SSO login for Discourse is not going to happen any time soon
<lubot> <teward001> see the RT you're copied on
<lubot> <teward001> (E:Incompatible)
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info lxqt-globalkeys eoan
<ubot93> lxqt-globalkeys (0.14.1-0ubuntu1, eoan): daemon used to register global keyboard shortcuts (appl.). In component universe, is optional. Built by lxqt-globalkeys. Size 137 kB / 538 kB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ggwp lugito!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what version no do I give it?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wake up already nooblet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why do we use quilt push to push a patch and not git am < name.patch ?
<apt-ghetto> Because lxqt-globalkeys is a non-native package
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sorry I missed the last meeting since I had surgery last week. The progress I remember is that i was able to get the iso tester running as indicated by the web interface but I don't think it was necessarily recognizing the iso I provided. I would want to work with someone on this sometime this week if anyone gets a chance
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1775
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T59: fix keyboard shortcuts  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda …], anyone understands whats happening here?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [anyone understands whats happening here?], well it SOUNDS like the patches as written don't apply to the 'latest upstream version' you've gone and downloaded
<lubot> <teward001> or there's revisions in the Lubuntu ones which make the patches not apply properly
<lubot> <teward001> which can happen.
<lubot> <teward001> i'd have to dig deeper, but my guess is that this is a case of patches being invalid for what's in Ubuntu due to reasons such as invalid 'surrounding' code lines, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> might have to do your diff manually and then apply it manually
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1776
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [or there's revisions in the Lubuntu ones which make the patches not apply proper …], in lubuntu we are only appliying one patch by ourselves which just changes the conf file ref https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGc38d485eb9211ee4209058186658684a52cc5034 I don't think it should cause the patch to fa
<lubot> il.
<lubot> <RikMills> you do know you can just add '.patch' to the end of a github commit url to get the raw patch?
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P23], ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills P23 is what happens when I do that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker maybe you need to apply other upstream patches first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker maybe you need to apply other upstream patches first.], If this patch was the last commit on the master branch and master branch builds correctly using their methods, then also?
<lubot> <RikMills> I get … Applying patch xdg-final.patch … patching file daemon/core.cpp … Hunk #8 FAILED at 732. … Hunk #9 succeeded at 770 (offset -1 lines). … 1 out of 9 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file daemon/core.cpp … patching file daemon/core.h … patching file daemon/main.cpp … Hunk #1 succeeded at 43 with fuzz 1. … Patch xdg-final.patch does no
<lubot> t apply (enforce with -f)
<lubot> <RikMills> against the unpacked source from Eoan archive
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [I get … Applying patch xdg-final.patch … patching file daemon/core.cpp … Hunk #8 FAIL …], That's exactly what I got. see P23
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you need to apply patches from where eoan sources is to the one you need.
<lubot> <RikMills> No, you got a lot more failed hunks
<lubot> <teward001> also keep in mind fuzz is bad 😜
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [also keep in mind fuzz is bad 😜], yep, refresh, once the failing hunk is fixed
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [you need to apply patches from where eoan sources is to the one you need.], Yeah … ```pull-lp-source lxqt-globalkeys```
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you need to apply patches from where eoan sources is to the one you need.], check P24 that's what I get when I am applying the patch to release 0.14.1 which is the one from which eoan sources.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> eoan sources way ahead from github, last upstream was commited in march
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [check P24 that's what I get when I am applying the patch to release 0.14.1 which …], I did. they are not the same
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [No, you got a lot more failed hunks], more failed hunks are when I don't use raw patch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [I did. they are not the same], Just so we don't get confused,  … P23 is when I use a patch which I create by adding .patch to commit url. … P24 is when I use a patch created using `git diff bd9cb26d217ef7633570c947e5e7e410564eafc1 bd9cb26d217ef7633570c947e5e7e410564eafc1^ > ~/xdg-final.patch`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> in earlier case, I get exactly what you got( 1 hunk fail) and in second case I have more hunks failing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker have you follow this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker have you follow this?], Yup! line to line. see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1775
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1775
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What I think is that there need to be applied previous patches. Don't know well how to check which of them.
<kc2bez> paste a `quilt series` please
<lubot> <RikMills> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/e0b23717e2f2efe503d5b56936831d4f22aaf870#diff-ab80dc7dc08557f267fdbc304d93533f
<lubot> <RikMills> that commit since 0.14.1 is the big cause of the hunk #8 fail
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> paste a `quilt series` please], `raman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/opt/lxqt-globalkeys$ quilt series  … complete-config-file.patch … xdg-final.patch … raman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/opt/lxqt-globalkeys$`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [that commit since 0.14.1 is the big cause of the hunk #8 fail], so I will try patching that first and then applying raw patch of required commit.
<lubot> <RikMills> It might be all that is need. However, danger is, unless you quite well understand the code/changes and their intent, backportring more patches to make other patches to apply can in some cases just make bigger problem. i.e. patches might apply, but not work at runtime/compiletime with the rest of the code
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> btw a side shot,  …  - I checkedout the branch `releases-0.14.x` on the upstream code. …  - then ran `git am > ~/xdg-final.patch`  … (xdg-final.patch is the one I created using git diff command on master branch's latest commit)  … I am planning to see it the patch applies. But the problem is that the command is running since l
<lubot> ast 10 mins. Should I stop it?
<wxl> i'm putting this down for posterity: PHABRICATOR DOES NOT PROVIDE 2FA BACKUP CODES. if you have it enabled and have lost access to your 2FA device, you will have to have an admin remove your 2FA manually. 
<wxl> a related tangent: freeotp does not offer a backup option.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [btw a side shot,  …  - I checkedout the branch releases-0.14.x on the upstream cod …], You are redirecting the output of `git am` to the file `~/xdg-final.patch`. Before producing some output (if any), `git am` expects some input, so you can wait a long, long time. … You should redirect the content of the patch
<lubot>  file into `git am`, using `git am < ~/xdg-final.patch`. … By the way, 'xdg-final.patch' is not a good name for the file, because it does not describe well, what this patch is good for (and it is very likely not the final patch).
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [You are redirecting the output of git am to the file ~/xdg-final.patch. Before p …], *face palms*
<lubot> <aptghetto> `git checkout master; git diff releases-0.14.x > ../all.diff` is not really small. … There are a lot of unrelated changes like translations. There are some cmake changes, and a lot of C to C++1x related changes.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you should go play with this and see if we can't set it up on our github repos https://help.github.com/en/articles/displaying-a-sponsor-button-in-your-repository
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe you can try to delete the unrelated hunks from 'all.diff' and try to apply and build it.
<lubot> <aptghetto> And then find a C++ dev to review your patch
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190805)
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you should go play with this and see if we can't set it up on o …], Seems to be pretty easy: `printf "%s\n%s\n%s\n" "patreon: lubuntu" "liberapay: lubuntu" "custom: ['https://teespring.com/stores/lubuntu', 'https://www.paypal.me/lubuntu']" > .github/FUNDING.yml`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: You checked this: phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1775 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1777
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I read your comment. I have few doubts: … 1. Is applying the patch to latest release necessary even if its already merged into master and latest master builds correctly? and aren't we applying the patch to latest release only when following packaging example ?
<wxl> latest release != latest master
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah latest release is 0.14.1 I know but see this: … ```raman@Aspire-ES1-132:~/opt/lxqt-globalkeys$ uscan --download-current-version … uscan: Newest version of lxqt-globalkeys on remote site is 0.14.1, specified download version is 0.14.1 … gpgv: Signature made Monday 25 February 2019 01:38:53 AM IST … gpgv:                usi
<lubot> ng RSA key 7C733BA5F585AAD669E4D23A42C9C8D3AF5EA5E3 … gpgv: Good signature from "Alf Gaida <agaida@siduction.org>" … Successfully symlinked ../lxqt-globalkeys-0.14.1.tar.xz to ../lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1.orig.tar.xz.```
<wxl> second quilt introduces debian/ubuntu changes
<wxl> if it works fine with the latest release, then the issue is those changes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I shouldn't apply patches under debian/patches ?
<wxl> if we can determine that's the case, then we analyze the situation and figure out the appropriate solution
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I will try that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> which patch should I apply? one created by adding .patch at url's end or one created using git diff ?
<wxl> they should be the same
<wxl> if they're not , that's a problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [so I shouldn't apply patches under debian/patches ?], This didn't work. patch didn't apply.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> now trying to patch to `releases-0.14.x` on github. That's the latest release.
<RikMills> 18.04.3 RC ISOs to test --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004790.html
<RikMills> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1779
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T59: fix keyboard shortcuts  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda …], wxl: ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, should I ask upstream about when will the next release be available? If yes then how do I do that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/e0b23717e2f2efe503d5b56936831d4f2 …], wxl: any ideas?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1780
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1781
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda …], wxl:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, should I ask upstream about when will the next release be available? If ye …], just open an issue, I did that with nm-tray https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/41
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [just open an issue, I did that with nm-tray https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/i …], Ack. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> created here: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/130
<lubot> <lynorian> also new 18.04.3 images are out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6344baeebfc9: Add application_chooser screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6344baeebfc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1782
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1783
<wxl> if anyone can try to confirm this and comment about their experience in 19.04, i'd appreciate it https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/ck31z4/no_windows_keyboard_shortcuts/evo5vwq/?st=jyz0ntdd&sh=d47bc2a6
<lubot> <kc2bez> Which part would you like for me to confirm? The checkbox part or the upgrade part?
<wxl> checkbox
<wxl> more or less trying to eliminate ctrl-f4
<wxl> seems to Just Work for me
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, you need to double click. Weird.
<wxl> i'm not really worried about that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh, that is eoan.
<wxl> but that you can disable it but then it's restored on reboot
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will check that part too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Rebooted and still disabled.
<wxl> could you comment there? you did do that in disco right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Eoan but I will check with Disco first.
<wxl> yes please
<wxl> supported only when dealing with support requests XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. I know. I stopped myself. It was the closest machine I had.
<wxl> i hear you
<wxl> i almost do everything in it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same result in Disco. I will fire off a comment.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1785
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: 18.04 SRUs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106
<wxl> sidebar in phab now has all our metatasks
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1800
<cdoern> Hi everyone, new reddit mod here. Super excited about my new position. I would like to get involved with developing down the line. I have programming experience but what do you reccomend i brush up on/learn in order to be of use one day?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Python primarily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> C++ second
<lubot> <tsimonq2> C third
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some Bash scripting wouldn't hurt
<cdoern> Perfect, thank you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you*
<lubot> <lynorian> also learning distrbuted version control is really imporatnat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome to the project :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [also learning distrbuted version control is really imporatnat], Ohh yes, this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Git knowledge is essential
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We use Phabricator at phab.lubuntu.me so you could learn that workflow as well
<cdoern> I'm very excited to be on board, I'll take a look at all of these!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let us know if you have any questions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, do you have an IRC bouncer or a Telegram/Matrix account?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's nice to be in here 24/7
<cdoern> Will do! I just linked it up with telegram so I can get notifications on my phone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
<cdoern> its really convenient that all of the different platforms are linked by the bots and such
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For sure :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One of our major development projects is Lugito, the notifications bot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'd eventually like to add Jenkins and Launchpad bug support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's written in Python
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And maybe even Reddit support ;)
<cdoern> I like the sound of that!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lugito/ is the code, feel free to take a look
<cdoern> will do, thanks for all of the helpful info, looks like ive got my fair share to help out with and brush up on! super excited
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet :D we're glad to have you
<lubot> <teward001> *zaps @tsimonq2 for reasons*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1801
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1802
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43697d2b787c: Add battery info screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43697d2b787c
<kc2bez> guiverc2: I just noticed something on my 32 bit bionic tests and am wondering if you can confirm. What is the output of `lsb_release -a` for you?
 * guiverc2 booting the 18.04.3 iso (live) on box ..
<guiverc2> Ubuntu/Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS/18.04/bionic are fields on aug05 iso
<guiverc2> aug01 iso said 18.04.2 as I recall
<guiverc2> same answers on x86_64 iso
<kc2bez> Ok thanks. I may have grabbed the wrong usb stick. I will reflash another.
<guiverc2> :)   [I noted it in my comments on prior rc, which is probably the only reason I remember it now]
<kc2bez> I remember seeing that too and that you had noted it.
 * kc2bez sighs. Yup, I grabbed the wrong one off the desk, crisis averted.
<guiverc2> :)  
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [created here: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/130], Wxl: you might want to comment here about multiple patches. Or should I do it? They haven't responded yet tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ref: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/130
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Python primarily], really? I thought it was 1.- C++, 2.- Python, because c++ is more efficient.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [really? I thought it was 1.- C++, 2.- Python, because c++ is more efficient.], A lot more of the infra is written in Python
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab47c18b501d: Fix fragment of unfinished sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab47c18b501d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL700eaf84c23c: Move Custom text and icon to proper paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL700eaf84c23c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2720841eefe: Add open mulitple files to select] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2720841eefe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb824f41627cf: Add always on tyop back to normal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb824f41627cf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> reagrding this https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48 should we wait agaida to put it in sid?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] nm-tray icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70e2cf70ddf0: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70e2cf70ddf0
<wxl> gitlab bug linking now on launchpad https://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-march-2019-july-2019
<kc2bez> Nice. 
<kc2bez> wxl: FYI https://forum.lxqt.org/t/monitor-settings/836/3
<kc2bez> wxl: ^ I feel like I am missing something. What was the bug?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was looking at the same
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8b832b4717a: Add how to unmute] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8b832b4717a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc889a6396fed: Fix heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc889a6396fed
<kc2bez> Thanks for looking wxl 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf21de64e6bb7: Style layer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf21de64e6bb7
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c79512a6305: Add all options instead of etc for two more options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c79512a6305
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54c8dcc493f3: Remove duplicate resize] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54c8dcc493f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8afb421dc4c3: Style close and iconify buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8afb421dc4c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fc89402ff13: Fix shortcut to launch pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fc89402ff13
<kc2bez> New Calamares release https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.12-is-out/
<kc2bez> Congrats to @aptghetto ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1803
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-archiver is coming: https://forum.lxqt.org/t/pcmanfm-qt-no-progress-indicator-when-extracting-zip-file/835/6
<kc2bez> I saw that too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1805
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Make lubuntu-update-notifier PEP-8 compliant] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1806
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1808
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1810
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1811
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1812
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: Clean up calamares settings] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When is the Eoan Ermine freeze? Exact date?
<lubot> <RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WOAH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time flies
<lubot> <RikMills> ~2 weeks to Feature Freeze!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <RikMills> Upload all your new stuff now...... Fix it later. 😉
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hmmm. I will try to get the theme packaged this weekend. But first priority is lxqt-globalkeys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh and btw, feature freeze doesn't apply to NEW packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While I would encourage you to finish it up ASAP, that's not your deadline
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Final Beta is the ultimate NEW deadline unless you want to start begging :P
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, I really meant new versions or features on existing stuff
<lubot> <RikMills> e.g. I will get new Kdevelop in, even if Debian haven't done it to sync by then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a tool I could use to see github branches and commits graphically? If upstream doesn't provide a new release, I will have a look at major changes and try to add a couple of patches to make it work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Is there a tool I could use to see github branches and commits graphically? If u …], kgit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gitk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Yeah, I really meant new versions or features on existing stuff], lubuntu-grub-theme is complete new only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [gitk], 👍
<wxl> gitgui? *ducks*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Is there a tool I could use to see github branches and commits graphically? If u …], As a backup, I will create a differential for lxqt-globalkeys which doesn't follow xdg hierarchy. We could add it if patching doesn't work.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Is there a tool I could use to see github branches and commits graphically? If u …], tig?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: could you please comment here: … https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [tig?], 👍
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker can't you copy and paste on your phone? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker can't you copy and paste on your phone? XD], ?
<wxl> you never send full links
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh! I sent the wrong link. I meant comment on the issue.
<wxl> i got it, it was a general comment
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you never send full links], idk how that happens. I tap share>copy to clipboard and send them. But sometimes they aren't copied fully.
<wxl> @kc2bez: grab the new calamares if you're not already on it. there's some good stuff including job weight (more sensible progress), @apt-ghetto's efiMountOptions in fstab, and packagechooser which may help with allowing for choosing browsers, etc. https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.12-is-out/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, it is a big release. I will try to get it in ASAP.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: what do you think might be causing lxqt-globallkeys builds by their methods on latest commit (which is in master branch) but but the patch not applying to latest release?
<wxl> too many changes in master
<wxl> too many incompatible changes i should say
<wxl> basically if we don't get a release, we have to figure out which of those they are
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1825
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1826
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1828
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm I just tried patching 5 different potential commits since release which could help us apply the xdg-hierarchy patch. None of them can be patched. :/ I will try some more.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1829
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [As a backup, I will create a differential for lxqt-globalkeys which doesn't foll …], ohh! the current differential D18 looks like the one we will have to land if new release isn't provided. I don't need to create another.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1830
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what about new nm-tray release? should we wait to agaida to put it in sid?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1831
<kc2bez> I don't think we can wait much longer can we. 
<wxl> +1
<wxl> there's a note in that globalkeys issue that looks hopeful for an lxqt-archiver release shortly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1832
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-08
<lubot> <paintface07> Can anyone confirm/deny whether ubuntu uses mailman 3 or 2 to serve https://lists.ubuntu.com/ ?
<lubot> <paintface07> I'm trying to get this running to test styles with: https://github.com/maxking/docker-mailman
<lubot> <paintface07> but not sure if it's the right version
<kc2bez> wxl: @teward001 ^ may have the answer for that. 
<krytarik> @paintface07: The footer on e.g. <https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Lubuntu-devel> says "version 2.1.20"
<lubot> <paintface07> Ahh, missed that...
<lubot> <paintface07> Thx!
<lubot> <teward001> @paintface07 [Can anyone confirm/deny whether ubuntu uses mailman 3 or 2 to serve https://list …], Mailman 2.1.2
<lubot> <teward001> confirmed by https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin and the footer
<lubot> <paintface07> Thanks @teward001
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13b89473771b: Add Channel list context screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13b89473771b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef82be6824f3: Reorder Quassel Prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef82be6824f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16106086633e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16106086633e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7773957d7fb8: Move checkbox to correct paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7773957d7fb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL814922b368ac: Add Custom timestamp format checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL814922b368ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1833
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/XRD7slI.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ I was downloading ubuntu 18.04.3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any idea why this might be happening ?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, maybe you were just ahead of a/the sync  (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors shows the archive mirror up-to-date, no record is kept for ISOs; but this is pure guess)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, maybe you were just ahead of a/the sync  (https://lau …], How can I be ahead? I don't understand.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was using estointernet. and according to the link you sent, It's up to date.
<guiverc> sorry, i was thinking you were trying to download 18.04.3 before your mirror had fully sync'd with main archive.ubuntu.com  (the link was for archive, there isn't one for ISO mirrors as for status)
<guiverc> 18.04.3 was officially released Thu Aug 8 14:01:59 UTC 2019 which wasn't that long ago (what my thinking was)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. it started downloading now so lite.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1835
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just completed compiling the .deb file for lubuntu-grub-theme
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But can't test rn. XD Gotta go. Mess closes in 10. Then will have to wait till morning to eat anything.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any idea why debuild was giving me error while dpkg-buildpackage didn't ?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> What time is the meeting?  it will be difficult for me to be but I will do my best to be
<wxl> 1hr
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> 1hr], Ok thanks
<wxl> hope to see you there :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> If in the end I cannot be, comment that we are correcting yesterday's document and that in the following days we will continue to create channels
<wxl> sounds good
<lubot> <N0um3n0> but if I have time I will be reading the rest of the mates, these dates are being a bit idle for me, sorry.
<wxl> no worries
<wxl> thanks for all the help
<wxl> you've been doing fantastic things
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks to you, I try to learn everything I can, but you have too much knowledge for me and sometimes I get lost
<wxl> well it's taken years to get it all and i'm learning every day, so don't feel bad!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It takes all of us years to develop this kind of knowledge, but if you stick with it, you'll get good at it ;)
<wxl> i was actually thinking this morning that it was only within the last year or two that i started reading the xdg specs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seriously though, it's all a big puzzle. Once you learn what each piece does, you just get it
<wxl> and sometimes it's just a matter of not knowing the answer but looking for it
<wxl> i find all sorts of things in the code :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's true. If you know how to search for the answer, you are golden
<wxl> i think it's mainly having the willingness to try and to ask questions if you don't find what you're looking for
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's friday already? Yay!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [It's friday already? Yay!], jajaja, you need to use a weekly calendar
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [jajaja, you need to use a weekly calendar], No need, then I will always be waiting for weekend. This is good, feels good to be surprised by the weekend when you have 31 hours of classes a week. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> well, it is NOT Friday
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry to tell you
<lubot> <kc2bez> Raman is from the future.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's thurday. Thurdays is the day of the meeting (not wednesday)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [well, it is NOT Friday], It's Friday 2.10 am
<lubot> <kc2bez> He is ahead of us as far as timezones.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja, you're right, I forgot that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Looks like you need a world clock XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Looks like you need a world clock XD], yup
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *parcels a world clock to @HMollerCl *
<lubot> <kc2bez> 16:41 here in the East for reference.
<lubot> <kc2bez> East coast US that is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> UTC-5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez is UTC-4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [16:41 here in the East for reference.], same here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you just memorize how to get the time given the UTC offset, you're golden
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> UTC+5.30 for me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: wbu?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The half past thing messes with me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Daylight messes with me. XD donn't understand it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/eDJZ9rS.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez do you remeber this?
<wxl> -0700
<wxl> ^ `date +%z`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, it looks very familiar.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/8IFfu86.jpg and this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [UTC+5.30 for me.], So let me guess, it's 2:15 AM by you?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [So let me guess, it's 2:15 AM by you?], Yeah.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1837
<wxl> YESSSSSSSSSSSS @HMOLLERCL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm makin the presentation for ubuconla and will start from the beggining of Qt and GTK..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Very nice
<wxl> it's clear even back then qt looked better
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have to admit that that time I liked better gnome, to many colors in kde.
<apt-ghetto> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<The_LoudSpeaker> lugito slept?
<kc2bez> apt-ghetto: just did that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @Samuel …], Ah! didn't see that. Thanks!
<kc2bez> \o
<apt-ghetto> |o|
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> °\
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Real life has really been taking a toll for me lately. Y'all know how it is
<kc2bez> Indeed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When I get home in about three hours I'll publish the 18.04.3 announcement
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless someone wants to go ahead with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (as release manager it probably looks better if my name is on it but at the end of the day it really doesn't matter an awful lot)
<wxl> o/
<wxl> feel free :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I've been chugging along, fixing issues as they arise
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have notes.lubuntu.me now
<kc2bez> Yes, very nice.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right now it's pretty restricted to Lubuntu Members but I might open that up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Working with reviewing draft docs for the globalization team (nice work!)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's about the gist of it for me
<wxl> is there some sort of verification thing like there is on phab?
<wxl> (with open signups)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and besides welcoming a new Reddit mod
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, there's no Ubuntu SSO but there's e.g. GitHub
<wxl> i don't mean authentication
<wxl> but verification.. spam prevention basically
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think it refers to an MTA at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which is why I've been hesitant to open it up
<wxl> yeah i'd say don't
<wxl> thinking about pad.u.c 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough. If you want a login, just ask and someone with SSH access will manually give you one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe we can even implement our own verification system
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For the time being though, it's relatively closed off
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, that's basically all from me. Any questions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup!
<wxl> i think we should make it public and allow certain non-members to have access, but they'd have to go through us
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what shall we do with nm-tray!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i think we should make it public and allow certain non-members to have acc …], Yeah
<wxl> @HMollerCl: ship it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [what shall we do with nm-tray!!], Don't wait on LXQt upstream because they tend to take a long time to release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can't cherry pick, make a Git snapshot
<wxl> @tsimonq2 can we edit the front page to indicate to people they need to ask for access?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, we discuss how to do that later
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 can we edit the front page to indicate to people they need to as …], Probably? That's a good question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ok, we discuss how to do that later], 0kau
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I do want to say that I really appreciate the work y'all have been doing. I may be less involved than normal these days but I see the work that everyone is doing and it's absolutely appreciated.
<wxl> come back to us, simon. we need you. :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [I do want to say that I really appreciate the work y'all have been doing. I may …], ~~
<kc2bez> +1 wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm working on it guys, I promise
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Don't come without a cup of coffee tho.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how do i hack on this thing? do i need admin credentials? or everything's through the backend? is it in its own container?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: how do i hack on this thing? do i need admin credentials? or ev …], It's in an LXD container and deployed via their instructions for deploying with Docker
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> come back to us, simon. we need you. :)], +1
<wxl> ugh dockerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ikrr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's "Docker way or the highway"
<wxl> :/
<wxl> anyways thanks 
<wxl> who's next?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The software is sooo good though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks everyone, keep it up
<wxl> i think @tsimonq2 jumped the gun
<wxl> @apt-ghetto seems like he's first up
<apt-ghetto> Commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105, https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83, and https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T105, is an invalid task reference.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T83, is an invalid task reference.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] tweak minimum requirements: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
<apt-ghetto> Created new task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Clean up calamares settings: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<apt-ghetto> That is basically all. Maybe if @tsimonq2 and/or @teward001 could comment on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87 how to go on?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<kc2bez> Don't forget about the upstream work on cala :)
<apt-ghetto> That was last week
<kc2bez> Landed in the release this week
<wxl> IT COUNTS
<kc2bez> Thanks apt-ghetto for everything.
<wxl> that it?
<apt-ghetto> Is it not enough?
<wxl> it's more than enough!
<wxl> i really appreciate you taking on the FDE issue
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please make sure to look at T87 and provide next steps. urgent.
<apt-ghetto> It is quite an interesting topic to work on
<wxl> kc2bez: go
<kc2bez> I'll split my paste up a bit.
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> - Commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<kc2bez> - Commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<kc2bez> - Commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] nm-tray icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] tweak minimum requirements: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
<kc2bez> * Packaging
<kc2bez> - Started working on new Calamares release 3.2.12. 
<kc2bez> Wanted to discuss if We should drop the sudo vs pkexec patch. Pkexec should work everywhere. We don't use that .desktop file though it does show up in the menu. We have a different one that allows firefox to run as a regular user not root. Should we hide it so only one shows in the menu by changing the patch? 
<kc2bez> * Testing
<kc2bez> - Tested 18.04.3 for release
<kc2bez> * Upstream
<kc2bez> - Commented on this LXQt forum post https://forum.lxqt.org/t/monitor-settings/836
<kc2bez> * TODO
<kc2bez> - Calamares settings cleanup https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<kc2bez> - Calamares Software chooser testing
<kc2bez> - If no one else gets to it first  https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<kc2bez> - Keeping tabs on the wallpaper contest which ties into https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Clean up calamares settings: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix DND with MTP devices: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] need new looks: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
<wxl> i'd make a task for that and ask tsimonq2 specifically. i didn't wrestle with the whole pkexec thing, so i'm not confident of my abilities to really comment on it.
<kc2bez> ok will do
<wxl> yeah i think if you want to grab that mtp fix, that would be rad
<kc2bez> I will shuffle things a bit while I wait to hear back.
<kc2bez> That is all I have.
<wxl> good job, thx
<wxl> raman go
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! In a sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Tasks … * About Keyboard Shortcuts, …   Filled the differential for cleaning and modifying lxqt-rc.xml …   Asked upstream about new release of lxqt-globalkeys. …   It is less likely that they will release before FeatureFreeze …   But agiada said he will try. …   If the release is not available by FeatureFreeze,  …   D18 is pre
<lubot> sent. Let me know if any changes are needed.  …   D17 and D18 should be landed simultaneously. …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59 …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17 …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18 … * About lubuntu-grub-theme, …   Compiled the .deb file for lubuntu-grub-theme …   Tested it in a disco vm. works. …   Still changes are required here and the
<lubot> re. …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 …   https://github.com/ramansarda2000/lubuntu-grub-theme … * About Xscreensaver themes, …   Ummm.. Might take a while. …   Will try to get it before FinalFreeze. …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21 … * About $BROWSER …   Commented on T53. …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53 … * About mailing lists, …   Only one non mail 
<lubot> was pending review this week. …   It was spam. … TODO: … * Create a ppa for grub theme by the weekend. …   Oops! It's tommorrow only. … * Wait for new release of lxqt-globalkeys. … * Take a look at T21. … * Set up a bot to constantly poke @tsimonq2 about finding instagram credentials. … * Apply for lubuntu membership. … ** Port Redshift-gtk to Qt. 
<lubot> …   Aiming for Furbaby. …   https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78 … * Learning Outcomes. …   Learnt many things about patching. …   Learnt little-bit of packaging .deb files from source. …   Got sbuilder set up but the changes get lost after closing. …   Should I just use chroot instead?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Edited Shortcuts.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Edited shortcuts so that they don't interfere with openbox key bindings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] get rid of `$BROWSER`!: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<wxl> i'm not sure how much i missed there with the ellipses
<wxl> but good work as always :)
<wxl> i really like your bot idea
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Indents got messed up message in irc. 🤦🏻‍♂️
<wxl> since you're thinking of applying for membership, maybe you should work with kc2bez on that mtp/dnd fix
<The_LoudSpeaker> Which one?
<wxl> the more experience the better
<kc2bez> T99
<wxl> and that one is basically ready to go so should be way simpler
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<wxl> (than globalkeys)
<kc2bez> It will be much better than globalkeys !
<wxl> i'd try really hard to do as many packaging tasks as you possibly can
<The_LoudSpeaker> global-keys is simple only. Just need a new release. XD
<wxl> that will go a loooong way to membership
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Will do.
<apt-ghetto> About sbuild: The idea is to have a clean environment to build the packages. That's why you loose the changes.
<wxl> that
<wxl> great work raman. love having you on the team.
<kc2bez> Reach out when you want to work on it Raman.
<wxl> even if you can't copy and paste in a way i can read X'''''''''''D
<The_LoudSpeaker> But I can't copy the compiled binaries out of it.
<wxl> i suggest we discuss the meat and potatoes stuff after the meeting, if that's ok with everyone
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: want me to send it again?
<wxl> noo i'm just picking on you :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> K. :)
<wxl> ok @HMollerCl you're up
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i suggest we discuss the meat and potatoes stuff after the meeting, if tha …], Goodluck! I am going now. Bye. Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm making the presentation for UbuConLa
<wxl> thanks again raman
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good night @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could share the presentation with you but it is in Spanish
<lubot> <N0um3n0> share share :)
<wxl> +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Send it anyways.
<wxl> get someone to provide english subtitles :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48 nm-tray I make some comments on that and now I know we can't wait for agaida.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, good evening to you. @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Experimented on how to solve menu icons … https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95
<lubot> <HMollerCl> comments on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
<wxl> oh thanks for reminding me about that. i have an idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Commented in http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/07/comparison-of-memory-usages-of-ubuntu-1904-and-flavors-in-2019.html
<wxl> ^^^ didn't know that! cool!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> main problem there is that he doesn't use the same tool
<wxl> @HMollerCl re: T95 we do have /usr/share/Lubuntu in XDG_DATA_DIRS. i realize it's empty/the directory is non-existent, but i bet if there's a file in lubuntu-default-settings, it will go there. you should experiment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that would be on my side. I need to work in https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98 but haven't have time for it.
<lubot> <teward001> *waves*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl re: T95 we do have /usr/share/Lubuntu in XDG_DATA_DIRS. i reali …], I tried, with icons there, but haven't tried with .desktops there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That woul dbe on my side
<wxl> great work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \r\n
<wxl> :)
<wxl> @N0um3n0 did you want to go?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> As I said before, we continue to improve the global team document and we will continue to gradually create channels, it seems that the Japanese moves a lot on twitter. We will start with that language, then Arabic, Chinese, Italian ...
<lubot> <N0um3n0> we will do that this week and see if we finish the document that will be put on the phab wiki
<lubot> <N0um3n0> right now that's all
<wxl> i'm SO EXCITED about this
<wxl> thanks so much for your hard work (and the rest of the global team)
<wxl> ok @teward001 you got anything?
<lubot> <teward001> working with Canonical on the Discourse SSO issue, seems the issue is on Discourse’s side, no eta yet but IS is digging.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> thanks so much for your hard work (and the rest of the global team)], thanks to you
<lubot> <teward001> Going to be deploying SMTP to the root box on the infra soon...
<wxl> "soon"
<lubot> <teward001> ... it will have the configs ‘ready’
<wxl> or soon? :)
<lubot> <teward001> But needs Canonical to be on standby for actual testing
<lubot> <teward001> Wxl: configs pushing up tonight ahead of installing postfix
<wxl> cool!
<lubot> <teward001> Not installing or enabling pfix until everything is ready for actual testing
<lubot> <teward001> because Email Is Evil
<wxl> did you set up codimd or was that simon?
<lubot> <teward001> simon did
<wxl> well you've inherited another baby
<lubot> <teward001> I was asked to review the container hardening and it looks OK but i know nothing about coding
<wxl> apparently docker inside a container yay
<lubot> <teward001> Codimg*
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl that was going to be how Discourse is run too
<wxl> i know
<lubot> <teward001> But working with IS on the SSO thing first
<lubot> <teward001> Because priorities lol
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <teward001> Email is above both but has so many external deps at this point its a waiting game
<lubot> <teward001> May have to arrange for an admin for DNS to be online at weird horus
<lubot> <teward001> But we will cross that bridge when we get there
<wxl> pl
<lubot> <teward001> Phab may break this weekend briefly
<wxl> um
<wxl> ok
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> update?
<lubot> <teward001> Trying deploy a files domain for static content
<lubot> <teward001> As per their recommended configs
<lubot> <teward001> Same web root, alt domain and static content only
<wxl> curious
<lubot> <teward001> But chances are it wont be working completely so i wont enable it fully
<lubot> <teward001> E:Busy
<wxl> yeah now is kind of crunch time development wise so it's getting hit pretty hard
<lubot> <teward001> Yup.
<wxl> well that's all good stuff. thanks for your help, as always
<lubot> <teward001> Yep.  *returns to the Void*
<wxl> i think that leaves me
<wxl> so i didn't really keep track of everything as fastidiously as i have in the past
<wxl> so i give you my activity on phab in the last week: https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/query/y3K5VISxVUlk/#R
<wxl> highlights:
<lubot> <teward001> Oops i deleted it all 😈
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl>  * looks like a new archiver release is coming down the pike
<wxl>  * reorganized all the tasks and added them to the sidebar menu
<wxl>  * probably going to have a lxqt-globalkeys release which will solve raman's pain.. the upstream issue devolved into lemmy https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/130
<ubot93> Issue 130 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "New Release" [Open]
<kc2bez> Fluffy Furbaby needs to be a thing.
<wxl>  * reviewed the openbox-side of the shortcuts
<wxl>  * hope to work on getting yshui's compton fork in a ppa and if we can get it tested adequately, get it through 19.10.. there are reports of it working for people where the old compton (dead) doesn't
<wxl> beyond that:
<wxl>    * Sent message to old Reddit moderators we can't remove to see if they wouldn't mind stepping down.
<wxl>    * Updated the Discourse Support category with "Before you post" info https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/about-the-support-category/13
<wxl> and LOTS of support stuff. reddit's been busy lately.
<wxl> that's it i think
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl !
 * wxl bows deeply
<apt-ghetto> I like the new links
<wxl> @apt-ghetto: which'n?
<apt-ghetto> The reorganisation of the links
<wxl> you mean the meta-tasks?
<apt-ghetto> Yes
<wxl> me, too
<wxl> it was mainly simon's idea.. i just made it look nice :)
<wxl> and provided good names
<wxl> XD
<wxl> well that's it for me
<wxl> anyone else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you have something to share?
<wxl> ok well i guess i'm going to cal lit
<wxl> thanks everyone!
<kc2bez> wxl: not sure if you noticed, lugito went to sleep during our meeting. :/
<wxl> @kc2bez: let me see if i can kick it
<wxl> kc2bez: to be clear that's lugito and not teleirc, right?
<lubot> <wxl> Right
<guiverc> sorry folks
<kc2bez> Yes, sorry for the delay wxl 
<wxl> now i just have to figure out how this works
<wxl> tmux: server(24562)───bash(24563)───lugito(3626)
<wxl> but tmux attach says no sessions
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> oh i think it's an ownership issue
<wxl> it looks like it was raman that killed it
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5hxN5htkPH/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Flood?
<kc2bez> Ellipsis
<wxl> you think that's what?
<wxl> why i mean?
<wxl> it came after his spew
<wxl> ok should be fixed now i think
<wxl> let's test https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] tweak minimum requirements: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
 * wxl pats lugito
<kc2bez> Nice. Thanks wxl 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it looks like it was raman that killed it], File a task to fix that bug :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5aa41b0fb58: Remove uneended colon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5aa41b0fb58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#1851
<wxl> @lynorian: you doing surgery?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Menu edited on Phab, take a look.
<tsimonq2> Technically people should be "testing" 19.10. :P
<wxl> well it should be in testing and development
<tsimonq2> Go for it.
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please send emails, teward broke my email in a migration and I'd rather not use my stupid Gmail one. :P
<wxl> darnit thomas
<wxl> i'm going to trim some of this but include a bit of it
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<wxl> uh can you change your template so that the "file a bug" points at our wiki on the subjecT?
<wxl> afaik searching for tags on launchpad isn't super easy
<wxl> email out
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you think you could get the github auth in notes at least?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, after I'm done typing out what I want to type out in this one. ;)
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl ok that was funny
<wxl[m]> @lynorian I try. I still think my commit message with a Harry Potter reference was the height of my comedy career 🤡
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat? XD
<wxl[m]> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAPACKAGINGa77d01f89a3a21bdcb3d5abb43c2aaf00ec8050d
<wxl[m]> Man if only lugito showed commit messages
<wxl[m]> Tooted but the link is wrong https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl/100796355250028766
<wxl[m]> One of many references to the Wizarding world https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl/101818854968995291
<guiverc> What do you consider a minimum disk allocation?   help.ubuntu.com says 5gb for Lubuntu/Xubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements)  - please with what you feel should be minimum
<guiverc> s/please with/please reply with/ ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bbf111f1a85: Add Presentation screen chaning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bbf111f1a85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb85887c3e9e: Add synchronize presentation checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb85887c3e9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46645df7d420: Add Ignore paper color checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46645df7d420
<wxl[m]> @freenode_guiverc:matrix.org: seems about right
<guiverc> fyi:  Okay updated aforementioned site, minimal change to 18.04 LTS (slightly more vague) but "with the newer LXQt desktop the Lubuntu team stopped providing minimum specifications so whilst it's still light, older hardware is no longer the primary focus of Lubuntu."  (based on 18.10 release notes)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1852
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl re: T95 we do have /usr/share/Lubuntu in XDG_DATA_DIRS. i reali …], worked!!!! /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1853
<wxl[m]> Hooray! 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please test
<wxl[m]> Will do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: and please your comments on how to proceed in https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48 I don't have ssh acces now but at noon/night I will have and have time to do it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] nm-tray icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<wxl[m]> Basically do it like normal except don't use quilt (unless you need to drop patches) 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what do you mean with like normal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> clone it from github and upload where?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or make a new ppa?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#1855
<wxl[m]> Just grab one huge patch from the last release to the new one
<wxl[m]> Errr wait no that's not right
<wxl[m]> When you uscan it should get the new release
<wxl[m]> Then it's just a matter of checking to see if patches need to be removed and editing the changelog
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so only grab all the patches since release 0.4.1 and apply them?
<wxl[m]> Yeah that's what I meant
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: what is the simplest way to download all that (0.4.1 source and all the patches to 0.4.3)
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl[m] @HMollerCl I have some notes that Simon gave me that I will share. I am at work right now so I don't have them handy. Tl;Dr clone the phab repo.  bump the version in the changelog first then uscan will pull in that version. I can get you more later.
<wxl[m]> `git diff hash hash2 > /some/patch`
<wxl[m]> Remember Dan we don't have a new release
<lubot> <kc2bez> I thought there was a new GitHub release?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe I am confusing packages.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If the watchfile points at GitHub it will pull in the version you specify in the changelog.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/co3qnb/noob_how_to_regularly_update_lubuntu_in_ubuntu_im/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m]> `git diff hash hash2  [<wxl[m]> `git diff hash hash2 > /some/patch`], but that would generate a big patch. Is that what we want? Or to have all the patches individually?
<wxl> @HMollerCl don't use it in quilt. just apply it to the source.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> botomm line, generate the patch and then upload to debian/pacthes right?
<wxl> i guess i'm not 100% sure what the protocol is here but here's my thinking:
<wxl>  * if we do this all the "normal" way we've got either a lot of patches or one enormous patch
<wxl> hm
<wxl> thinking out loud sometimes helps
<wxl> i think we should just do one big patch
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tell me i'm wrong here
<lubot> <kc2bez> You shouldn't need a patch.
<wxl> but without a new release we will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> New orig tar
<lubot> <kc2bez> What version is in phab?
<wxl> oh wait
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (driving, I will be more) verbose in a little bit
<wxl> there IS a new release
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> just bump the changelog and remove old patches as needed. done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> i was confused because i thought we were pulling in a bunch of changes before release
<wxl> in which case, we'd just do one big patch, right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Check copyright, standards version etc
<wxl> @kc2bez: can you at least create a skeleton with the right bulletpoints on the wiki?
<wxl> "packaging a new upstream release" or something of the sort
<wxl> you can flesh out the details/explanation later
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will. Can't right now. But should be able to in about an hour or so.
<wxl> in other news, here's all bug reports tagged with "lubuntu." i realized for the first time yesterday that @tsimonq2 has been suggesting people tag bug reports with lubuntu. we should probably go through these as i bet there are more than a couple that are affecting packages we're not paying attention to. 
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.t
<wxl> ag=lubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&orderby=-id&star
<wxl> t=0
<wxl> ok jesus launchpad
<wxl> https://v.gd/BQKAFg
<wxl> ^^ yash is your friend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I got lost
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, get the new release as a whole? 0.4.3?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or the pacthes from 0.4.1 to 0.4.3?
<wxl> all you have to do is the following:
<wxl>  1. modify/bump the changelog
<wxl>  2. get rid of any old patches that aren't relevant
<wxl>  3. double check copyright, standards version, etc.
<wxl>  4. build and upload like normal (part of this process will be `uscan --download-current-version` which will grab the most recent, i.e. 0.4.3)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's all?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm confused, I thought we were pulling 0.4.1 from debian sid, not from github
<wxl> nope
<wxl> `uscan` is based on `watch` which is always upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should we add screengrab to seed and block "lximage-qt —screeenshot" .desktop?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (now that I know how to modify .desktop files)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> revert this https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED915d72fabb32bf171ddb16e31f32b27b4d0a6a19
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> 3. double check copyright, standards version, etc.], wxl: what do you mean with this exactly? Update them? or define whic one to leave?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I cannot clone libfm-qt using ssh. Is it my firewall's problem or I don't have permission? It just stops for a long time at "cloning into 'libfm-qt'..."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh! now it said, connection timed out.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am trying to clone this: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any ideas?
<lubot> <teward001> were you using the git+ssh or https clone link, just curious
<lubot> <kc2bez> You want to grab that via ssh.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ssh one.
<lubot> <teward001> timeout sounds like it's on your end, because i just pulled it fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i tried git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/libfm-qt.git
<lubot> <teward001> something networking on your side of the network
<lubot> <teward001> unless Simon broke it again
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't remember correctly but I guess I was able to pull lxqt-globalkeys with ssh day before yesterday.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Italian and japanese support groups created
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker you can try again in 5 minutes?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @N0um3n0 [Italian and japanese support groups created], Gr8!
<lubot> <teward001> might've been a temporary network blip
<lubot> <teward001> or have you been trying all day and it's been giving you that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [@The_LoudSpeaker you can try again in 5 minutes?], Yup! trying after sometime had worked that day I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [or have you been trying all day and it's been giving you that?], No. I just tried now. was out all day
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1858
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T99: Fix DND with MTP devices  3]   15The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sar …], wxl: ^
<lubot> <teward001> if the patch needs other changes to be included it would be more suitable for an upstream release, if they can't do that safely then we have to attempt patch reverse engineering which as every coder knows can be a pain
<lubot> <teward001> (i had to do this with a few NGINX updates in the past and it was paaaaain)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 I tried unning it again, this time the connection timed out after 5 min 16 secs. I will try again after sometime.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [if the patch needs other changes to be included it would be more suitable for an …], This one needs imo. some cpp changes are there in past commits and those might be required.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There are seven commits in total, affecting the concerned file. since last release.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1859
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 I just shifted to my mobile data, it worked fine. Sophos must be blocking for some reason. But it works fine on ssh.
<lubot> <teward001> > Sophos
<lubot> <teward001> VPN or Firewall?
<lubot> <teward001> or Endpoint Prot?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sophos connects intranet to internet in my college campus.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> firewall.
<lubot> <teward001> ahhh
<lubot> <teward001> we have a Sophos XG here at work
<lubot> <teward001> and it powers the BUsiness Class side of my internet connections at home
<lubot> <teward001> so i'm very familiar with Sophos
<lubot> <teward001> they can restrict what services are actually usable by policy
<lubot> <teward001> not just by port but by signature based detection, SSH might be denied currently
<lubot> <teward001> or set to just time out and straight drop
<lubot> <teward001> which is actually done on the 'guest' section of my business network lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but ssh cloning works for github repos
<lubot> <teward001> could be GeoIP or anything else
<lubot> <teward001> impossible to tell from here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we have XG only.
<lubot> <teward001> i'd need admin access
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol! admin won't give. I will talk to them tommorow moring.
<lubot> <teward001> exactly 😜
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Admin won't even give it to us under their supervison.
<lubot> <teward001> sounds like me with the firewalls here at work xD
<lubot> <teward001> i'm the only one who's in them all day xD
<lubot> <teward001> nobody else has access except CIO who never logs into it xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e6ba5f1d85d: Describe colpase each section on outline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e6ba5f1d85d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b75195d7c4a: Add double click to jump to a page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b75195d7c4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1860
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1861
<wxl> did everyone else get their answers? i've been busy in the showroom at work today
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was out of my "norm" too and away from my desk. Sorry for my delayed response earlier.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was building .deb file for theme to upload it to ppa, the problem is, it is not getting signed by my gpg key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `clear-sign failed: No secret key … debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... … debuild: fatal error at line 1112: … running debsign failed`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any ideas?
<wxl> `gpg --list-keys` includes your key?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<wxl> ass `DEBSIGN_KEYID=yourkeyid` to ~/.devscripts
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same story!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> do I have to provide keyid in long format?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Got it. Might have to create another key without comments. My current key has a comment. debuild requires keys to be like Raman Sarda <ramansarda2000@gmal.com> and not like Raman Sarda (COMMENT) <ramansarda2000@gmail.com> 🤦🏻‍♂️ … https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=217656#15
<wxl> really? dumb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got it working. Didn't have to create a new one. just added and identity without comment.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But while uploading it to a ppa, it's taking too much time and then timing out. :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [got it working. Didn't have to create a new one. just added and identity without …], * an identity
<wxl> dude smells like network issues over in raman land
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf14b38afac10: Add outline screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf14b38afac10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfed574b34b81: Add thin line mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfed574b34b81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3c11e301e33: Add pdf Graphic Subtab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3c11e301e33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL282a05dc010c: Start Postscript prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL282a05dc010c
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: uscan --download-current-version … uscan: Newest version of nm-tray on remote site is 0.4.1, specified download version is 0.4.1 … Successfully symlinked ../0.4.1.tar.gz to ../nm-tray_0.4.1.orig.tar.gz.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why it doesn't get 0.4.3?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the watch https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/watch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez do I miss something?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [why it doesn't get 0.4.3?], Because you didn't bump the changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Create a new entry with 0.4.3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> previous vas 0.4.1-0ubuntu3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what/where do I have to look for copyright issues?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [0.4.3-0ubuntu1 ?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [what/where do I have to look for copyright issues?], Check the diff between the tags upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are mostly weblate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Grep for "copyright"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nothing, only for context
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Standars version is still 4.3.0 anc ompat 12? Where can I find it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcec657641cb8: Add text antialias bits] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcec657641cb8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.html here says 4.4.0 since july
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but compat?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL346e12e6f79c: Add graphics postscript screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL346e12e6f79c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [but compat?], Keep it at 12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will continue tomorrow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> dude smells like network issues over in raman land], I don't undrstand. My mobile data should work fine na even if not sophos.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how to which ports launchpad uses for ftp? the ppa uploading uses ftp.
<wxl[m]> Good job @HMollerCl
<wxl[m]> @The_LoudSpeaker the canonical one
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @The_LoudSpeaker the canonical one], ?
<wxl[m]> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I meant like port 2222 or 80 or 22 or 21. Sophos has ftp unblocked on 21 but it isn't working.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol], Ohh. will read.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol], There's one more definition of the acronym commonly used by fans of the Chicago Bears and the Minnesota Vikings :P
<wxl[m]> tcp 21 out, 20 in
<wxl[m]> Simon, go away
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Simon, go away], lol! that was a slogan in India in last century.
<wxl[m]> Looks like the incoming is a not surprising problem with firewalls 
<wxl[m]> Really? Tell me more! 
<wxl[m]> Wonder if you can force PASV… 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Really? Tell me more!], https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Commission
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Wonder if you can force PASV…], Reading on that only now.
<wxl[m]> 🏴
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Simon, go away], XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I uploaded to ppa successfully using sftp but haven't recieved any mail.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait. nvm just got it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://launchpad.net/~theloudspeaker/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-grub-theme-devel … Here's the ppa. Please test it. Currently only amd64 systems supported.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1862
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2: wxl: @HMollerCl: @teward001: @kc2bez: @lynorian: @guiverc: ^^
<wxl> good job!
<guiverc> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> fyi @The_LoudSpeaker `-P` or `--passive` should tell `dput` to use passive (PASV) versus active (POST) data transfers. that should resolve the firewall issues. however, it looks like this might be deprecated so you may have to use `--override "passive_ftp=true"`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> fyi @The_LoudSpeaker `-P` or `--passive` should tell `dput` to use passive …], ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I made some changes to some  files under /debian folder of the theme.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I can't upload the changes to th ppa.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says  … `Package has already been uploaded to lubuntu-grub-theme-devel on ppa.launchpad.net … Nothing more to do for ../lubuntu-grub-theme_1.0-1_source.changes`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [but I can't upload the changes to th ppa.], Make sure you bump the version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh. okay.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Version numbers are cheap" <-- been repeated to me by several experienced people :)
<lubot> <lynorian> scarity of version numbers is not something that should even be considered why should that even exist
<lubot> <lynorian> there are only countably infinite number of them
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1.0-1ubuntu1 is default is it okay?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it comes automatically after dch -i
<TJ-> "1.0" is the upstream version? "-1" is the Debian package version ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<TJ-> in which case, as dch -i has correctly added, it needs "ubuntuX" as the ubuntu revision of the Debianised packaging :)
<TJ-> each time 'dch -i' runs (on Ubuntu) it'll increment the 'ubuntuX' part
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says rejected. Unable to find lubuntu-grub-theme_1.0.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I include the debian folder on github?
<TJ-> I'm not clear on what tool you're using to upload. If it is 'dput' it will expect to find the org.tar alonside the .changes and .dsc files (check the .changes file lists the orig and debian tarballs)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am using dput
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> I'm not clear on what tool you're using to upload. If it is 'dput' it will …], That's a Launchpad rejection email message
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm too tired to be able to give you in depth advice at the moment, but try to follow semver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I ran `dput devel-ppa ../lubuntu-grub-theme_1.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And PPAs get `~ppaX`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [And PPAs get ~ppaX], So the version no should be 1.0-1ppa1 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, probably 0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless it's a native package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In which case, 0.1~ppa1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's non native
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So is your orig tar separate from your packaging?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't think I understand your question.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My package is native
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have your source code in a tarball?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aha :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So 0.1~ppaX
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought non native means those which are for others than debian. But yeah just remembered. non native are those which are not for apt/dpkg. But mine is native.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [So 0.1~ppaX], ack.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to go to bed, sorry :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm UTC-5 here
<lubot> <lynorian> night @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [night @tsimonq2], Night :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Bye and thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same error even after naming as ppa1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [It says rejected. Unable to find lubuntu-grub-theme_1.0.orig.tar.xz in upload or …], ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Got it fixed. check out the theme everyone.
<guiverc> :)  yep see it now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And yeah, I had selected 'single' in while running dh_make so I guess it isn't restricted to amd64 machines only. so yup! please try it on other systems also.
<guiverc> ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks and bye everyone now. Thanks for bearing my noob queries. Won't bother untill late night. Gonna skate. been 2 months now.
<guiverc> gotta go reboot for some reason... :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> fingers crossed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1863
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#1864
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @kc2bez after uscan --download-current-version I endedn up in my wprking directory with nm-tray directory (which inside has .git, debian and resources directories) and 0.4.3.tar.gz. Is that ok? I don't need to untar?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds right. You don't need to untar it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I go into nm-tray and run sbuild and says: dpkg-source: info: building nm-tray using existing ./nm-tray_0.4.3.orig.tar.gz
<lubot> <kc2bez> That sounds right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I get a lot of warnings from missing files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T568GJqwqr/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Which directory did you run sbuild?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> inside nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> outside didn't run, caomplain abaout not finding changelog
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right. It needs to be in nm-tray. Looking at your paste again.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I run it only like "sbuild" no options?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It looks like you have an sbuild issue. It didn't create the chroot.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes no options.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but the manual I follow didn't talk abou chroot, only schroot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know how to config them
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am taking a look.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [don't know how to config them], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I also followed same manual.
<kc2bez> I followed the manual, it wasn't a super smooth process at first. Once you get it set, it goes better. Based on the issues you are having 2 possible issues maybe? Take a look and make sure you did 11. the optional part. You want shm builds. And in step 4 if you edited fstab you may need a reboot.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaa ok, I didn't did that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (11)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks
<kc2bez> you can see the listing of your chroots with `schroot -l`
<kc2bez> oh also at the bottom of the guide: "mount your home dir" section
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez sed: can't read /etc/schroot/chroot.d/*: No such file or directory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I creat an empy file?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1865
<kc2bez> hmm, I don't remember doing that. You did a `mk-sbuild eoan` from step 10 right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Quick query: where can I find lubuntu 14.04 ? I friend has a very old laptop with 256mb ram and wants to use it to set up a local server for some robotics work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> hmm, I don't remember doing that. You did a `mk-sbuild eoan` from step …], mmm maybe that was, I remeber doing that but didn't found in history
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1866
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Quick query: where can I find lubuntu 14.04 ? I friend has a very old laptop wit …], ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did he needs a desktop environment?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> otherwise he could install ubuntu server
<lubot> <kc2bez> You should not use 14.04
<lubot> <teward001> 14.04 is EOL and should not be used heh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> got a lintian warning, but apparently nm-tray doesn't have help nor manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> W: nm-tray: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/nm-tray
<lubot> <kc2bez> Getting somewhere. Nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, that's the only problem, should I create a manpage or we let it go?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Check with @tsimonq2 you may want to set a lintian override.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: nm-tray sbuild gave me a lintian warn because it doesn't have manpage, what should I do?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1867
<wxl[m]> I think ignore it
<wxl[m]> I don't want to override because it should have a manpage
<wxl[m]> But that's not necessarily our job
<wxl[m]> Make an upstream issue 😊
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, so I will upload then, with git or with arc?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Where are you pushing it to?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or worded another way, what branch are you working on?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Arc diff then?
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl[m] I think the answer is yes, right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^
<wxl[m]> Yep
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl technically CI is hosted in phab too but it is a different branch, that was why I asked. If you are working on eoan you want to `arc diff`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ooo, actually I've never worked in ci
<lubot> <kc2bez> It can be a good way to further check your builds. There is a wiki page on phab that would be good to read at some point.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sound interesting but for that I would have to clone from ci first, or not?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Without making it complicated, yes :P At this point go with what you know.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe37927bacd3b: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe37927bacd3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97e0ce51ed9a: Fix screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97e0ce51ed9a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D26 uploaded
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Bump release 0.4.3: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also aded screengrab to seed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] added screen grab to seed since upstream wants to remove lximage-qt screenshot functionality soon https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/issues/42: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1869
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#1872
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#1872
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#1872
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1876
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and another upload (.desktops for icons wxl) https://phab.lubuntu.me/D28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] add .desktop to /usr/share/Lubuntu/applications to change icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D28
<wxl[m]> Wow you're busy @HMollerCl thanks a ton! I've been gone all day but hopefully will find some time to sponsor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's all for today, then I will focus on the copyright of lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be around tonight
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm going to sleep now, if you can sponsor d26, d27 and d28 it will be grate (nm-tray, screengrab and .desktops)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDf27faf6a97f1: added screen grab to seed since upstream wants to remove lximage-qt screenshot…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDf27faf6a97f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING330d09bf762d: Bump release 0.4.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING330d09bf762d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING41338fc73e30: Fix up prior to uploading.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING41338fc73e30
<tsimonq2> Nice work, @HMollerCl! I merged 2/3 of your diffs, I would just like some clarification on the third.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where were we on bug 1782984?
<ubot93> Bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<tsimonq2> I am probably going to try to sleep early tonight.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1877
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#1878
<wxl> @tsimonq2: haven't given it a lot of attention. it is certainly likely that upstream just threw up their hands in dismay at the suggestion gtk3 might solve the problem. i've had thoughts of using `xdotool`, XAUT, or maybe `zzuf` to try to figure out a way to reproduce, but that's really reaching
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: haven't given it a lot of attention. it is certainly likely tha …], Yeah, it's a tough one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do we wanna put a bounty on it? XD
<wxl> no, we want to wait for 18.04 to die 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think when 20.04 comes out I might declare "security updates only" or something similar for 18.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I agree
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maintaining a 10 year old stack isn't fun.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, not in these conditions XD
<wxl> you know i filed that upstream, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How many eons ago?
<wxl> many. no response.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So there we go
<wxl> i might give it a go again once eoan is over
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wanna create a task? XD
<wxl> you can put one in the 18.04.4 task you are creating :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fine, you win
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...for now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#1879
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1880
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1881
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Nice work, @HMollerCl! I merged 2/3 of your diffs, I would just like …], Do you put a comment? What clarification you need?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl: the grub theme gets added to which repo?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> rSEED ? That repo needs special permission to clone right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not that repo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which repo then?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we need @tsimonq2 to create one for it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1882
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker lubuntu-artwork https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/
<wxl> @HMollerCl hey don't forget to include task references in your `arc diff`s so they autoclose. good work recently!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1884
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#1887
<wxl> i think i'm going to move some of tsimonq2's more ambitious tasks for 19.10 for 20.10
<kc2bez> I don't disagree. 
<wxl> at least the ones that require new code
<kc2bez> It makes sense to me. 
<wxl> maybe it would be best with all of the ones needing new code that we don't assign them a release
<kc2bez> Well, I think 19.10 is out for sure. 
<wxl> the "new code" page says ultimate target is 20.04 so maybe that would be best
<kc2bez> Moving them might allow us to see the forest through the trees. 
<wxl> that was exactly my thinking
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T27: Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27#1919
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl hey don't forget to include task references in your `arc diff`s …], Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> at least the ones that require new code], Oooo, I thought yo where thinking about "world domination" :)
<wxl> hahahahah
 * wxl moves @tsimonq2 to "wishlist" status
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1927
<wxl> yikes i need to audit this, too https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/incoming/
<lubot> <wxl> @Guephren you still not on Phab yet?
<wxl[m]> @Guephren are you still not on Phab? 
<wxl[m]> Echo 
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl [@Guephren you still not on Phab yet?], Echo!
<lubot> <Guephren> I've yet to open one, I apologise. Do you need anything specific right now? I can add it to my to-do's for tomorrow.
<wxl[m]> @Guephren yeah get on there and I'll assign to you
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1935
<lubot> * tsimonq2 closes wxl as Spite
 * kc2bez reopens wxl out of necessity. :P
 * wxl[m] pushes @tsimonq2 upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 just updgraded my eoan, nm-tray landed as expected. Just small issue is that about says it is version 0.4.2 instead of 0.4.3. Might be an upstream issue right?
<wxl> `apt-cache policy` is right but the internal dialog is wrong?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> yeah upstream bug
<wxl> so check this out: go to releases on github and click on the hash (essentially the last commit). note all but the current does `set(NM_TRAY_VERSION "version-string")` in CMakeLists.txt
<wxl> actually 0.4.0 failed, too
<wxl> and 0.1.0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1938
<wxl> this is dead easy for anyone looking for something simple to do https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] fix fcitx packages: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#1942
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1943
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#1947
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#1953
<wxl> ok everyone go through and look at the 19.10 tasks and see if there's anything you want to take or anything you want to drop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#1954
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#1955
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-03
<lubot> Rohitashav Verma was added by: Rohitashav Verma
<ItzSwirlz> gmorning
<ItzSwirlz> or good evening
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya
<lubot> <kc2bez> What's up?
<lubot> pc was added by: pc
<ItzSwirlz> Not much. Isias go brrr
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm, the info here needs to be updated i guess: Lubuntu package-set does have a team on launchpad owning it right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Ubuntu_Developers_.28from_delegated_teams.29
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl tsimonq2
<wxl> update away
<ItzSwirlz> This part yes
<ItzSwirlz> "At the current time, the following teams are considered delegated teams admitting their own members: "
<ItzSwirlz> and then it lists old stuff like mythbuntu (which ironically still has some launchpad activity), edubuntu, yeah.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-05
<guiverc> FYI @Leokolb & anyone interested, I asked a question in the wrong room (again) & got a response from sil2100/Lukasz & current 20.04.1 will hopefully be 'it'  :)
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc Sounds and looks good..tks
<guiverc> :)   guess a couple of my (test)boxes will shift to lxde tomorrow+; with bionic.5 next  (no checklist; just iso.qa)
<guiverc> @Leokolb, a post on UF just made me realize I wrote a testcase for another.language; given I'm a dumb aussie that barely speaks english, you're not capable of doing an install (your choice of install) is anthing non-english please!!? ; Just added that to checklist
<guiverc> another.language could be linked with any other test; ie one test could freshen two; OR if you've done some tests in non-english; one of those could be used (should another.language be re-written in a more politically correct way? install.using.non-english? maybe or that's no better
<guiverc> Thanks @Leokolb, greatly apprecaited :)
<kc2bez> guiverc: if it makes you feel any better I only have one language under my belt and sometimes I struggle with that one XD
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <Leokolb> @guiverc [<guiverc> Thanks @Leokolb, greatly apprecaited :)], Thanks..glad to help out
<guiverc> :)
<ItzSwirlz> G'morning everyone
<The_LoudSpeaker> Which kernel is shipped with 20.04.1? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> 5.4 only?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Or 5.5?
<The_LoudSpeaker> It would be nice if someone can point me to 20.04.1 release notes.
<ItzSwirlz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/20.04.1
<ItzSwirlz> I see 5.6 talk in hee.
<ItzSwirlz> *here
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-06
<guiverc> bionic daily qa-test, post-install boots have no plymouth sometimes, othertimes text only on i386 installs, I'm not filing bugs (maybe quirk with this box I rarely use)..  (I see expected plymouth on shutdown though)
<The_LoudSpeaker> ItzSwirls thanks for the info!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been marked as ready
<ItzSwirlz> The_LoudSpeaker don't always trust me
<ItzSwirlz> I'm not 100% accurate and I honestly have no idea
<ItzSwirlz> But I know the Boothole patches are coming into 20.04.1 so that kind of signifies the new kernel will be in there
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah boothole lol.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I use refind
<The_LoudSpeaker> hehe.
<The_LoudSpeaker> and don't mount my esp
<The_LoudSpeaker> but yup. a very important fix.
<ItzSwirlz> (shrug0
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] (20200806.1) has been added
<kc2bez> Ohai
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-07
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 how did the poll go? do we have new standup day?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> +1
<The_LoudSpeaker> whats the process for a package to migrate from groovy-universe to focal-backports?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> there's a package named micro maintained upstream (in debian) by a friend. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> the version in focal isn't as upto date.
<The_LoudSpeaker> he wants to backport it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> it is currently in universe repositories.
<The_LoudSpeaker> cc @teward
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-08
<lubot> <Yesenia Sandoval> Fwd from Top: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFIaauLQ-cq1MEwj-w
<lubot> <teward001> *drops a grenade*
<lubot> <teward001> The_LoudSpeaker I'd have to review the package first and get an idea for how maintainable it is, etc.  One of the things we're working on behind the scenes is that there's a dedicated developer willing to maintain the software
<lubot> <teward001> even while in backports (you can't just backport and forget, security concerns and what not)
<lubot> <teward001> but the process hasn't been finalized yet
<lubot> <teward001> and right now backports are selectively approved/handled
<The_LoudSpeaker> so you are saying you can look into the package and approve it?
<lubot> <teward001> i can look into the package
<lubot> <teward001> but then I have to talk to Laney about it
<lubot> <teward001> *and* it needs someone with upload privs to be willing to maintain it
<lubot> <teward001> long term and provide security updates, etc. backporting where needed
<lubot> <teward001> backports isn't going to be as simple as 'oh ok we can backport it' anymore in the future :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, its in universe rn so it will stay in universe itself? or migrate into backports?
<The_LoudSpeaker> you don't have the upload rights?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, you can look at the source via a apt source micro on focal or groovy. focal has 2.0.1 and groovy has 2.0.6 afaik. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> need to get 2.0.6 in focal
<lubot> <teward001> oh i have upload rights the question is "do I really want to maintain this going forward"
<lubot> <teward001> as i just said
<lubot> <teward001> backports is no longer an "upload and forget"
<lubot> <teward001> whoever wants it in backports (i.e. me, etc.) needs to be willing to maintain the package, patches, etc. going forward.  it ALSO needs to build with minimal changes.
<lubot> <teward001> and right now backports is pretty stagnant/dead right now
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah for the same reason I asked if it really needs to go to backports? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> its already in universe repos of focal
<lubot> <teward001> > micro maintained
<lubot> <teward001> what exactly is 'micro maintained' lol
<The_LoudSpeaker> what I mean is can someone update micro which right now is sitting in focal-universe to the latest version thats present in groovy-universe ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> it was " a package named micro, maintained in debian by a friend" not "micro maintained". wouldn't make sense.
<lubot> <teward001> yeah well you weren't clear ;P
<The_LoudSpeaker> well you haven't provided me my coffee yet. maybe that's why.
<lubot> <teward001> the source package is named 'micro' yes?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yes!
<lubot> <teward001> NACK
<lubot> <teward001> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=964271
<The_LoudSpeaker> its a text editor.
<lubot> <teward001> autoremoval on the 17th
<lubot> <teward001> unless your friend and the Debian Go Packaging Team are willing to *fix* this grave RC bug
<lubot> <teward001> i'm not backporting it
<lubot> <teward001> hell I'll even request it's removal from Ubuntu if the issue is grave enough :P
<lubot> <teward001> (welcome to the security centric mindset I have)
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I will let them know about this RC bug.
<lubot> <teward001> if they read the package tracker like I do
<lubot> <teward001> they'd already know it
<lubot> <teward001> tell em to read https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/micro regularly
<lubot> <teward001> I do this with ALL my packages I maintain in Debian
<The_LoudSpeaker> noted.
<lubot> <teward001> should point out that notice has been on the tracker since the 7th of July
<lubot> <teward001> and it's a month since then
<lubot> <teward001> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah yeah I got it.
<lubot> <teward001> the issue is also in a go-dependent package so
<lubot> <teward001> the dep on golang-x-text is the problem since that has the grave RC bug
<lubot> <teward001> if you can't work with the package without golang-x-text and the Debian Go Package Team and Upstream don't fix the CVE then the package gets removed from testing
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think you should join us in #debian-golang on oftc and remind them.
<lubot> <teward001> not my job to look after packages I don't have a vested interest in :P
<lubot> <teward001> YOU however can make that notice yourself
<lubot> <teward001> that said
<lubot> <teward001> they may be waiting on Upstream to patch it
<lubot> <teward001> or for upstream to make a major version release because https://github.com/golang/go/issues/39491 is marked 'fixed'
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah just saw
<The_LoudSpeaker> they are pobably waiting for a new release
<lubot> <teward001> still labeled 'needs fixed' upstream but the issue is closed so
<lubot> <teward001> well unless they release by the 17th that apcakge and its rdeps get purged from testing
<The_LoudSpeaker> and after that from groovy-universe?
<The_LoudSpeaker> well @teward001  check this: 
<The_LoudSpeaker> <The_LoudSpeaker> utkarsh2102: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=964271 is important for micro it seems.
<The_LoudSpeaker> [zwiebelbot] Debian#964271: golang-x-text: CVE-2020-14040 - https://bugs.debian.org/964271
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> The_LoudSpeaker: there's no need to fix this here
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> It's already fixed in golang-golang-x-text.
<The_LoudSpeaker> <The_LoudSpeaker> the fix is in debian? i mean uploaded?
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> In the next upload of micro, we'll switch from golang-x-text to golang-golang-x-text.
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> yep.
<ubot93> Debian bug 964271 in src:golang-x-text "golang-x-text: CVE-2020-14040" [Grave, Open]
<ubot93> The x/text package before 0.3.3 for Go has a vulnerability in encoding/unicode that could lead to the UTF-16 decoder entering an infinite loop, causing the program to crash or run out of memory. An attacker could provide a single byte to a UTF16 decoder instantiated with UseBOM or ExpectBOM to trigger an infinite loop if the String function on the Decoder is called, or the Deco... <https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-14040>
<The_LoudSpeaker> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. once you do that let me know. I got you a sponsor for it in focal-universe
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> It was fixed and uploaded on 15th July.
<The_LoudSpeaker> <utkarsh2102> The_LoudSpeaker: perfect!
<lubot> <teward001> no you haven't gotten a sponsor yet
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <teward001> oh ALSO
<lubot> <teward001> NACK becuase E:MissingDependencies
<The_LoudSpeaker> this is gonna be a chain of SRUs then.
<lubot> <teward001> yep
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3624
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30154c1512a6: Fix heading styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30154c1512a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7cb2020e6079: Add missing basic functionality of changing screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7cb2020e6079
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL275ae9311f05: reorder custom tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL275ae9311f05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed1c365c7afb: Add Up button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed1c365c7afb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe38d2aa5f67c: Add video-effects-colors.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe38d2aa5f67c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALceb60ace5428: Remove file accidentaly commited] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALceb60ace5428
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdeec058abd93: Move keyboard shortcut into correct place on order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdeec058abd93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33cb7cd9353a: Add Down button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33cb7cd9353a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c2a185eebd1: Add paragraph break for unattended notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c2a185eebd1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14b19b7e9950: Add video-effects-geometry.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14b19b7e9950
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3c4a0e967cb: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3c4a0e967cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc02cb7b96622: Add move x button near keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc02cb7b96622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] jobgenerator FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/jobgenerator/702/
<guiverc> two manual-partitioning installs (i386 & amd64) have had confirmation window partially offscreen..   minor
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> two manual-partitioning installs (i386 & amd64) have had confirmation …], is that in reference to 18.04.5 ?
<kc2bez> guiverc: I found it. bug 1890931
<ubot93> Bug 1890931 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity confirmation window off partially offscreen" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890931
<kc2bez> Also noticed bug 1890872
<ubot93> Bug 1890872 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "lubuntu install-alongside install (bionic daily) fails & won't continue" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890872
<kc2bez> I will get them in the release notes ^
<kc2bez> Which I have started here https://notes.lubuntu.me/y1j8joAgTLydNy-jpCei5w?view
<kc2bez> I will add that to the task.
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Lubuntu 18.04.5: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3652
<guiverc> kc2bez, currently I'd not include 1890972 in the Known Issues.. Two 100% identical installs on same box & only occurred once. I remember lots of IBM research on sun bursts affecting RAM contents & thus why datacenters should be without windows; my room has a window so currently I'm willing to blame the sun for that one, not Lubuntu/ubiquity
<guiverc> I'll endeavour to do more testing on it...
<kc2bez> Sounds good guiverc I appreciate your efforts. I think I have the notes mostly set. I am ok with leaving 1890972 out. 
